# طقس أسرار الكنيسة السبعة



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

w
*سر المعمودية*​ 
*تحليل المرأة (إذا ولدت ذكراً)*​ 

*وترتيب صلوات تحليل المراة كالاتى: *​ 
*1- يقول الكاهن اليسون ايماس (ارحمنا يا الله الاب ضابط الكل). *
*2- الصلاة الربانية.*
*3- صلاة الشكر بمرداتها وعند الرشومات يرشم على السيدة ويقول "وعن عبدتك (فلانه)".*
*4- يرفع الكاهن بخور البولس بعد ان يضع فى الشورية خمس ايادى بخور بالرشومات المعروفة ويقول سر البولس "يا الله العظيم الابدى الذى بلا بداية ولا نهاية......" الخ. ويرفع البخور على المعمودية ويبارك الحاضرين. يقرأ أحد الشمامسة البولس (عب 1: 8 – 12) يتكلم عن الابن الوحيد يسوع المسيح صاحب الملك الابدى، وقضية الاستقامة والعدل الذى أحب البر وأبغض الاثم. وقال متحديا "من منكم يبكتنى على خطية؟" (يو 8: 46) ويتمنى الكاهن ان يكون الطفل المقدم للعماد مشابها لصورة سيده المسيح فى البر وقداسة الحق، فى محبة الصلاح والفضيلة وكراهية الاثم والرذيلة. *
*5- تقال الثلاثة تقديسات ثم يصلى الكاهن اوشية الانجيل ويتلو احد الشمامسة المزمور (مزمور 31: 1، 2) "وطوباهم الذين تركت لهم اثامهم والذين سترت خطاياهم....". *​ 
*بالمعمودية ننال غفران الخطايا الجدية والفعلية، ولا يحسبها لنا الله بل يطرحها فى بحر النسيان، وتصبح فى طهارة آدم قبل السقوط. *​ 
*ثم الانجيل (لو 2: 21 – 35). *​ 
*وفيه يذكر ختان الرب يسوع الذى استبدل فى العهد الجديد بالمعمودية. فالمعمودية هى ختان روحى كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "وبه ايضا ختنتم ختانا غير مصنوع بيد، بخلع جسم خطايا البشرية بختان المسيح، مدفونين معه فى المعمودية، التى فيها أقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله، الذى اقامه من بين الاموات" (كو 2: 11، 12) ففى المعمودية لا يتم خلع او نزع جزء صغير من الجسم كما فى ختان العهد القديم؛ بل خلع ونزع الطبيعة القديمة بجملتها، تلك التى يولد بها الانسان ملوثة بوصمة الخطية الجديدة (خطية ادم). *​ 
*كذلك يذكر طقس التطهير الذى كان يجرى للمراة التى تلد والذى كان يعمل بعد اربعين يوما من الولادة، والذى نفذه الرب يسوع وامه العذراء رغم عدم احتياجة لهذا التطهير لانه قدوس القديسين وولد من العذراء مريم بالروح القدس وليس كسائر بنى البشر، انه واضع الناموس ونراه هنا يتمم الناموس بكل تدقيق. *​ 
*6- تقال الثلاثة اواشى الكبار. السلام والاباء والاجتماعات ثم قانون الايمان. .*
*7- يصلى الكاهن طلبة يسأل فيها الله أن ينظر الى هذه السيدة ويملأها من الروح القدس ويطهرها من خطاياها وأثامها. *
*8- يصلى الحاضرون ابانا الذى فى السموات..... ويصلى الكاهن التحاليل الثلاثة والبركة وهو يضع الصليب على راس المراة. *
*9 - يدهن الكاهن المراة بالزيت الساذج، ويدهن المراة هنا لشفائها مما قد يكون بها من امراض، كما حدث فى مثل السامرى الصالح (لو 10). *​ 
*بعد ذلك تكون مستعدة للدخول الى الكنيسة والتناول من الاسرار المقدسة بعد ممارسة سر الاعتراف. *​ 
*ملاحظة:*​ 
*نفس طقس تحليل المراة اذا ولدت ذكرا يقام للسيدة التى اجهضت (اسقطت) بدون ارادتها نتيجة حادث او غيره، اما الاجهاض الارادى فهو خطية لانه قتل نفس ويستلزم قانون توبة اولا. *​ 
*تحليل المرأة (إذا ولدت أنثى)*​ 


*1- تأتى المرأة الى الكنيسة مع طفلتها بعد ثمانين يوما من تاريخ الولادة وذلك لعماد الطفلة، وهذه الثمانون يوما للطفلة الانثى والاربعون يوما للطفل الذكر مأخوذة من سفر اللاويين الاصحاح الثانى عشر. وحتى ان كنا لا نعرف تفسيرا لهذا الفرق فى ضوء العهد الجديد، لكن يجب اطاعة هذه الوصية بلا تذمر ولا مماحكة لان الكنيسة المسيحية اطاعت هذا الامر الالهى عبر كل العصور. ولتذكر طاعة السيدة العذراء لهذا الامر الالهى فانها على الرغم من انها حبلت بالمسيح بالروح القدس بكل طهارة، وولدته ولادة بتولية معجزية، فانها لم تأت الى الهيكل قبل اتمام ايام التطهير المنصوص عليها فى الشريعة وهى اربعون يوما للمولود الذكر (لو 2: 22 – 24). *​ 
*2- مدة الاربعين يوما للطفل الذكر والثمانين يوما للانثى تكون فى الظروف العادية، اما اذا اصاب المولود مرض وخافوا عليه من الموت يجب بان يطلبوا من الاب الكاهن ان يقوم بعماده ومسحه بالميرون ولو كان عمره يوما واحدا وتحت اى ظروف (كأن يكون الكاهن غير صائم او عدم استطاعته عماده بالتغطيس) وبسرعة لئلا يموت بغير عماد، فيحرم من دخول ومعاينة الملكوت حسب قول مخلصنا (يو 3). والطريقة ان ياخذ الطفل شخص اخر غير امه ويذهب به الى الكنيسة لاتمام العماد فى المعمودية. فاذا مات الطفل إطمأن أهله على مصيره الابدى السعيد. واذا عاش تحسب معموديته صحيحة ولا يعاد عماده. *​ 
*3- اذا قصر اهل الطفل فى عماده ومات بغير عماد، فمن حق الكنيسة ان تفرض على الوالدين قانون عقوبة مدته سنه كاملة صوم وصلوات استغفار، مصحوبة بمطانيات توبة مع الحرمان من شركة الاسرار المقدسة طيلة هذه السنة. *​ 


*اما طقس – تحليل المراة فيكون كالاتى: *​ 
*1- بعد ثمانين يوما تاتى المراة بطفلتها الى الكنيسة لعمادها. *
*2- يصلى الكاهن اليسون ايماس وصلاه الشكر ويضع البخور فى المجمرة خمسة ايادى بالرشومات المعروفة ثم يصلى سر البولس (يا الله العظيم الابدى..... الخ) ، ثم يرفع بخور البولس فوق المعمودية ويبارك الحاضرين. *
*3- يصلى الشماس البولس (1 كو 7: 12 – 14) وهو يتكلم عن المراة المؤمنة التى تكون سبب بركة لزوجها. *
*4- تقال اجيوس الثلاثة واوشية الانجيل والمزمور 44: 12 قامت الملكة عن يمين الملك.... لان المولودة طفلة انثى. *
*5- الانجيل من لو 10: 38 – 42. يتكلم عن مرثا ومريم الاختين المثاليتين فى محبة الله وسماع وصاياه والعمل بها والخدمة الباذلة المضحية، طالبا من الله ان تكون الطفلة المولودة كواحدة منهما وتختار النصيب الصالح الذى لن ينزع منها. *
*6- تقال الثلاث اواشى الكبار السلام والاباء والاجتماعات ثم قانون الايمان. *
*7- تقال نفس الطلبة السابق ذكرها والتى يطلب فيها من الله ان يملا هذه السيدة بروحه القدوس ويطهرها من ادناسها وخطاياها واثامها. *
*8- تقال ابانا الذى فى السموات...... ويصلى الكاهن التحاليل الثلاثة والبركة وهو يضع الصليب على راس المراة. *
*9- يدهن الكاهن المراة بالزيت الساذج (أى زيت ابو غلمسيس) الموجود بالمعمودية وبذلك تكون جاهزة لدخول الكنيسة وللتناول من الاسرار المقدسة التى لعمانوئيل الهنا. *​ 
*صلوات قبل جحد الشيطان*​ 

*+ صلاة تحليل على ام الطفل (ذكرا كان او انثى) يضع الكاهن الصليب على راس المراة ويصلى هذه الصلاة طالبا فيها من الله ان يمنح الحل والبركة لوالدة الطفل. ويجعلها مستحقة لشركة الاسرار المقدسة بغير وقوع فى دينونة، كما يطلب من الله ان يبارك الطفل المولود ويحفظة لينمو فى النعمة والقامة ولكى يحفظة فى الايمان والرجاء والمحبة. *​ 
*+ يصلى الكاهن اوشية الموعظين المعروفة. *​ 
*+ يصلى الكاهن طلبة من أجل الاطفال المتقدمين للعماد وهو يضع الصليب على رؤوسهم يطلب فيها من الله ان ينعم عليهم بغفران خطاياهم، وان يجعلهم مستحقين لسر العماد الطاهر، وأن ينير بصائرهم لينظروا نظرا طاهرا الى طريق الحياة الابدية ويمجدوا الله كل ايام حياتهم. *​ 
*+ يصلى الكاهن صلاة على قارورة الزيت الساذج (اى زيت ابو غلمسيس)، يطلب فيها من الله ان يجعل هذا الزيت لحل اعمال الشياطين وسحرهم ويكون زيت مسحة وموعظة للايمان بالمسيح. *​ 
*+ وصلاة اخرى على الزيت يطلب فيها ان يجعل هذا الزيت زيت موعظة ويبطل كل افعال المضاد وكل شى ردئ. *​ 
*+ يفحص الكاهن الاطفال ويامر بخلع كل شئ من اذانهم وايديهم كالحلقان والاساور والخواتم وغيرها، ثم يأخذ قارورة الزيت ويرشم الاطفال (الذكور اولا ثم الاناث) كالاتى: *​ 
*يرشم الجبهة وهو يقول "أدهنك يا (فلان) باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس. وزيت عظة (لفلان) فى كنيسة الله الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية امين". ويقول الشمامسة "امين". *​ 
*ثم يدهن قلبه (صدره) ويديه وظهره وهو يقول: "هذا الزيت يبطل كل مقاومة المضاد امين". ويقول الشمامسة "من الرب نطلب". *​ 
*+ يصلى الكاهن طلبة يمجد فيها الله على عظيم محبته للبشر، اذ دعانا من الظلمة الى نوره العجيب. ويطلب اليه ان يكتب اسماء هؤلاء الاطفال المتقدمين للعماد فى سفر الحياة، وان يحسبهم مع شعبة المؤمن ويعدهم هيكلا للروح القدس وينعم عليهم بالنمو فى الايمان والنعمة وان يعتقهم من عبودية الفساد وينقلهم الى حرية مجد اولاد الله. *​ 
*+ يسأل الكاهن عن اسماء المعمدين ثم يصلى قائلا: *​ 
*"وايضا فلنسال الله ضابط الكل....... ومن اجل عبيدك الذين قدمت أسماؤهم" (يستحسن هنا ذكر الاسماء واحدا واحدا) "اجعلهم اهلا ان يفوزوا بالنعمة التى تقدموا اليها ويطهروا من الخطية التى فى العالم ويعتقوا من عبودية الفساد"...... الخ. *​ 
*يقول الشماس: "اطلبوا عن الذين قدمت أسماؤهم لكى يجعلهم الرب مستحقين العماد المقدس لغفران خطاياهم". فيرد الشعب "يا رب ارحم". .*​ 
*+ يصلى الكاهن صلاة يطلب فيها من الله ان يجعل المتقدمين مستحقين للنعمة....... الخ. *​ 
*+ تركع الام بركبتيها الى الارض ووجهها للشرق وهى حاملة طفلها (اذ كان طالب العماد كبيرا فهو الذى يركع بنفسه) ثم يصلى الكاهن. *​ 
*1- وايضا نطلب بالحاح كثير.... لكى يفتح الله مسامع قلوبهم ويضئ عليهم بنور المعرفة...... *​ 
*2- .... لكى من قبل استدعاء اسمك القدوس تنحل كل القوات وكل الارواح المقاومة الشريرة..... *​ 


*جحد الشيطان و تلاوة قانون الإيمان*​ 

*(أ) جحد الشيطان: *​ 
*تخلع الام عن الطفل ملابسه ثم تحمله على يدها اليسرى وتنظر الى الغرب وترفع يدها اليمنى وتردد وراء الاب الكاهن عبارات جحد الشيطان: "اجحدك ايها الشيطان وكل اعمالك النجسة، وكل جنودك الشريرة وكل شياطينك الرديئة وكل قوتك وكل عبادتك المرذولة وكل حيلك الرديئة والمضلة وكل جيشك وكل سلطانك وكل بقية نفاقك اجحدك. أجحدك. اجحدك". *​ 
*ثم ينفخ الكاهن فى وجه الطفل ثلاث مرات وهو يقول:*
*اخرج ايها الروح النجس. *​ 
*(ب) الاعتراف بالمسيح وتلاوة قانون الايمان: *​ 
*تنظر الام الى ناحية الشرق وطفلها على يدها اليسرى ويدها اليمنى مرفوعة الى اعلى وتردد خلف الكاهن: *
*اعترف لك ايها المسيح الهى وبكل نواميسك المخلصة وكل خدمتك المحيية وكل اعمالك المعطية الحياة. *
*ؤمن باله واحد الله الاب ضابط الكل وابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا والروح القدس المحى وقيامة الجسد. *
*والكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية امين. *​ 
*ثم يسالها ثلاث مرات قائلا "هل امنت على هذا الطفل؟" *
*فتجاوب ثلاث مرات: "امنت". *​ 
*رفع اليد وعهد الارتباط بالمسيح: *​ 
*حينما يتجه المعمد (او الاشبين) الى الشرق ويرفع يده اليمنى ويردد عهد الارتباط بالمسيح فهو يصلى طالبا المعونة من الله ليكمل هذا العهد المقدس. .*​ 
*(ج) صلوات اخرى: *​ 
*1- يصلى الكاهن صلاة يطلب فيها من الله قائلا ".... ثبت طاعة عبيدك. اعطهم قوة لكى لا يعودوا دفعة اخرى الى ما قد تركوه وطد ايمانهم لكى لا يفصلهم عنك شئ. رتبهم على اساس ايمانك الرسولى ادعهم الى نورك الطاهر. اجعلهم اهلا لنعمتك العظيمة.... الخ". *​ 
*2- يجثون على ركبهم ويصلى عنهم الكاهن وهو يضع الصليب على رؤوس طالبى العماد قائلا: "أضئ عيون افهامهم بنور المعرفة، كل سحر وكل تعزيم وكل فعل شيطانى اطرده عنهم وليستحقوا حميم الميلاد الجديد واللباس غير الفاسد وغفران الخطايا اذ تعدهم هيكلا لروحك القدوس......". *​ 


*طقس تقديس ماء المعمودية*​ 

*يتم ملء المعمودية بالماء النقى ثم تتم الخطوات والصلوات الاتية: *​ 
*1- يأخذ الكاهن الزيت الساذج (العادى – وفى الغالب يكون هو زيت ابو غلمسيس) ويسكب منه على ماء المعمودية على مثال الصليب ثلاث مرات وهو يقول الرشومات الثلاثة ويرد الشمامسة فى كل رشم امين. *​ 
*2- يصلى صلاة سرا قائلا ادع عبيدك يا سيدى الى نورك الطاهر اجعلهم مستحقين هذه النعمة العظيمة التى للعماد المقدس املأهم من قوة روحك القدوس..... الخ. *​ 
*3- يصلى صلاة الشكر بعد "اشليل".... "ايرينى باسى". *​ 
*4- يضع خمس ايادى بخور فى المجمرة بالرشومات الثلاثة المعروفة ثم يصلى سر بخور البولس "يا لله العظيم الابدى....." ثم يرفع البخور فوق المعمودية. *​ 
*5- يصلى احد الشمامسة البولس من الرسالة الى تيطس (2: 11 – 3: 8) وهو يظهر الفرق بين سلوك الانسان قبل المعمودية فى الضلال والشر والخطية وبين سلوكه بعد المعمودية يعيش بالعفاف والبر والتقوى والمحبة والوداعة والسلام مع جميع الناس، كما يسمى المعمودية غسل الميلاد الثانى وتجديد الروح القدس. *​ 
*6- يصلى الكاهن سر البولس الثانى (يا رب المعرفة ورازق الحكمة) يطلب فيه أن ينعم الله على السامعين بعقل غير منشغل وفهم نقى لفهم وهضم تعاليم بولس الرسول لكى يتشبهوا به الايمان والعمل والجهاد لكى ينالوا معه النصيب الصالح واكليل المجد الذى لا يغنى. ثم يصلى سر الكاثوليكون وفيه يطلب من الله أن يساعده وشعبه على السلوك فى اثار الرسل ويكونوا متشبهين بجهادهم وعرقهم وتعبهم الذى قبلوه من اجل نشر الايمان وان يبارك فى الكنيسة الكرمة التى غرستها يمينة بواسطة تعليم الرسل وكرازتهم ورسائلهم. *​ 
*7- اثناء ذلك يصلى احد الشمامسة الكاثوليكون.*​ 
*وهو من رسالة يوحنا الاولى 5: 5 – 14 *​ 
*وهو يتكلم عن غلبة العالم بالايمان بالمسيح، ثم يتكلم عن الشهود الثلاثة وهم الروح والماء والدم وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم فى الواحد. اى فى المعمودية فالمعمودية مؤسسة على دم المسيح وكفارة الصليب ثم هى تملا بالماء وبالصلاة يحل عليها الروح القدس فيجتمع الثلاثة الروح والماء والدم لتصبح المعمودية صحية وفعالة. *​ 
*8- يقول الكاهن سر الابركسيس يطلب فيه من الله ان يقبل منه محرقة هذا البخور ويرسل له ولشعبه رحمته الالهية وان يجعلهم انقياء من كل نتن الخطية وان يحفظهم لخدمته بطهارة وبر كل ايام حياتهم ويقول الشمامسة الابركسيس وهو من اعمال الرسل 8: 26 – 40 ويذكر حادثة الرجل الحبشى وزير كنداكه ملكة الحبشة وقد جاء هذا العماد بعد ان نطق الخصى بالايمان الصحيح بربنا يسوع المسيح قائلا: "انا أؤمن أن يسوع هو ابن الله " (أع 8: 37) وقد عمده فيلبس بالتغطيس فقد اقبلا على ماء (كثير) فنزلا كلاهما الى الماء وبعد العماد صعدا من الماء، كما فعل الرب يسوع عند عماده "فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء...." (مت 3: 16). *​ 
*9- تقال أجيوس الثلاثة ويصلى الكاهن أوشية الانجيل بمرداتها. .*​ 
*10- يقراء احد الشمامسة المزمور (31: 1، 2) *​ 
*وفيه يطوب الذين غفرت خطاياهم وسترت اثامهم بالمعمودية. ثم يقرأ الانجيل من يوحنا 3: 1 – 21. ويذكر مقابلة نيقود يموس للسيد المسيح وحديث المسيح عن اهمية المعمودية وتأكيده القاطع على ضرورتها للخلاص ونيل الملكوت قائلا: "الحق الحق اقول لك ان لم يولد الانسان مرة اخرى (من فوق) لا يقدر ان يعاين ملكوت الله". (يو 3: 3) "الحق الحق أقول لك ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح، لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله" (يو 3: 5). *​ 
*"فالمولود من الجسد جسد هو والمولود من الروح هو روح" (يو 3: 6) ونحن نعلم أن لحما ودما لا يقدران ان يرثا ملكوت الله (1 كو 15: 5) بل الانسان الروحانى المولود من الروح القدس. *​ 
*11- أثناء قراءة الانجيل يصلى الكاهن سر الانجيل "ايها الطويل الاناة....". *​ 
*12- يصلى الكاهن السبع أواشى الكبار كما يحدث فى صلاة اللقان وسر مسحة المرضى وغيرها وهى: *​ 
*1- أوشية المرضى*
*2- المسافرين. *
*3- المياة او الزروع أو الاهوية حسب الوقت. *​ 
*ففى المدة من (12 بؤنة الى 9 بابة) تقال أوشية المياة لأنه زمن الفيضان وفى المدة من (10 بابة الى 10 طوبة) تقال أوشية الزروع لأنه أوان بذر البذور فى الارض. *​ 
*وفى المدة من (11 طوبة (عيد الغطاس) الى 11 بؤنة) تقال أوشية الأهوية والثمار لأن فى هذه الفترة يكون الزرع فى مرحلة الاثمار فهو يحتاج الى جو مناسب حتى لا يتلف الثمر ثم يأتى زمن الحصاد فيكون المحصول وفيرا. *​ 
*4- أوشية الملك (الرئيس)*
*5- أوشية الراقدين. *
*6- أوشية القرايين.*
*7- أوشية الموعظين التى يطلب فيها من الله يرحم ويثبت كلامه فى قلوبهم ويجعلهم مستحقين لحميم الميلاد الجديد (المعمودية) لغفران خطاياهم، وأن يعدهم هيكلا لروحه القدوس يصلى كل هذه الاواشى بالمجمرة. *​ 
*13- يصلى الكاهن طلبة قصيرة قائلا... أرسل قوتك المقدسة لتتقدم هذا العماد وتعد عبيدك لكى يستطيعوا ان ينالوا هذا العماد الطاهر الذى للميلاد الجديد لغفران خطاياهم..... *​ 
*14 - يقول الكاهن صلاة وضع يد. أى يضع يدية على طالب العماد ويقول: "حل فيهم يا رب وسر بينهم وساعدهم فى كل عمل صالح....". *​ 
*15- يركع الكاهن بانسحاق امام الاردن (جرن المعمودية) ويصلى صلاة عميقة قائلا... "اغسل دنس نفسى وجسدى طهرنى بالكمال، ارسل قوتك من علوك المقدس وقونى لكى اعمل خدمة هذا السر العظيم السمائى. فليتصور المسيح فى الذين ينالوه صبغة الميلاد الجديد منى انا الشقى. ابنهم على اساس الرسل والانبياء".*​ 
*16- يصلى الكاهن الثلاثة أواشى الكبار: السلام والاباء والاجتماعات. *​ 
*17- يصلى الحاضرون قانون الايمان. *​ 
*18- يأخذ الكاهن الزيت المقدس (الغاليلاون) ويسكب منه فى جرن المعمودية ثلاث مرات كل مرة على مثال الصليب لتقديس الماء بالرشومات الثلاث المعروفة. *​ 
*19- يصلى الكاهن صلاة قائلا... نسألك يا ملكنا عن عبيدك قدسهم وقوهم لكى من جهة هذا الماء وهذا الزيت تبطل كل القوات المضادة والارواح الخبيثة امنعها وارذلها وصدها... الخ. *​ 
*20- ينفخ فى الماء ثلاث مرات وهو يصلى: "قدس هذا الماء وهذا الزيت ليكونا لحميم الميلاد الجديد امين. حياة ابدية امين. لباس غير فاسد امين"... الخ. *​ 
*21- يرشم الماء ثلاث مرات بالصليب وهو يقول.. "ارعد ايها القادر الضابط الكل على هذه المياه لكى بها وبروح قدسك تجدد ميلاد عبيدك الذين تقدموا اليك".... الخ. *​ 
*22- يصلى الشعب اسبسمى "هوذا يوحنا الصابغ" ثم قطعة "بشفاعة والدة الاله" ثم يبدا قداس المعمودية. *​ 

*يكمل الكاهن: "رفعنا اعيننا اليك يا رب"... *​ 
*ثم : "انت فلقت الينابيع والاودية". *​ 
*وبعد ذلك: "أنت أمرت الصخرة الصماء فأفاضت الماء لشعبك".. *​ 
*هذه ثلاث قطع يصليها الكاهن على مثال الثلاث صلوات التى تلى رشومات "الرب مع جميعكم" فى قداس الافخارستيا. *​ 
*2- يقول الكاهن أجيوس ثلاث مرات بثلاثة رشومات فى الماء بالصليب ثم قطعة "قدوس قدوس أيها الرب... امنحه (الماء) نعمة الاردن والقوة والعزاء السمائى. وعند حلول روحك القدوس عليه هبه بركة الاردن امين اعطه قوة ليصير ماء محييا آمين"... الخ. *​ 
*3- يرشم الماء بالصليب ثلاثة مرات ويقول:... "عبيدك الذين قدموا لك بنيهم... اقبلهم على مذبحك الناطق السمائى كرائحة بخور تدخل الى عظمتك التى فى السماوات... احفظهم فى الايمان المستقيم كل ايام حياتهم... اجعلهم فى المحبة التى تفوق كل شئ"... الخ.*​ 
*يقول الشعب: ابانا الذى..... ويقول الكاهن التحاليل الثلاثة. *​ 
*4- يأخذ الكاهن زيت الميرون المقدس ويسكب منه قليلا جدا فى ماء المعمودية ثلاث مرات كل مرة على مثال الصليب ليقدس الماء، يفعل ذلك وهو يقول الرشومات الثلاثة المعروفة على طريقة رشومات الحمل ويرد الشمامسة فى كل مرة امين. *​ 
*وهنا يحل الروح القدس على ماء المعمودية ويصبح قادرا على منح الميلاد الجديد للمعمدين فيه وتطهيرهم من خطاياهم. *​ 
*5- يقول الكاهن هذه القطع من المزامير وهو يحرك الماء بالصليب يقولها على طريقة الهوس الكبير ويرد الشمامسة بعد كل جملة: الليلويا. *​ 
*مز 28: 2، 3، مز 31: 5، مز 65: 11، مز 50: 7، 9، 10، مز 132: 13، ثم يقول الذكصا. *​ 


*بعد الانتهاء من العماد اذ اراد الكاهن تسريح ماء المعمودية يصب ماء على يديه فى جرن المعمودية مما علق به من ميرون ثم يغسل ما حول المعمودية مما تناثر عليه من ماء المعمودية وما فيه من ميرون ويصبه فى المعمودية. *​ 
*بعد ذلك يصلى الكاهن صلاة لتسريح الماء يقول فيها:... نسأل ونتضرع اليك ايها الصالح محب البشر أن تنقل هذا الماء الى طبعه الاولى ليرد الارض مرة اخرى... الخ. *​ 


*طقس الرشم بالميرون المقدس*​ 

*طقس الرشم بالميرون فيكون كالاتى: *​ 
*يأخذ الكاهن قارورة الميرون المقدس ويصلى عليها قائلا: *
*"أيها القادر وحده صانع جميع العجائب، الذى لا يعسر عليك شئ، لكن ارادتك وقوتك فاعلة فى كل شئ. اعنهم بالروح القدس عند نضح الميرون المقدس، ليكن خاتما محييا وثباتا لعبيدك. بابنك الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا. هذا الذى من قبله يليق بك المجد معه ومع الروح القدس المساوى. الان وكل أوان والى دهر الدهور امين".*​ 
*1- يضع الكاهن أبهام يده اليمنى على فوهة قارورة الميرون، وينكسها الى اسفل حتى يتبلل أصبعه بالميرون ثم يرشم به المعمد هذه الرشومات: *​ 
*المجموعة الاولى وهى: *​ 
*1- النافوخ (اعلى الراس ثم المنخارين ثم الفم ثم الاذن اليمنى). *
*6- العين اليمنى.*
*7- العين اليسرى واخيرا. *
*8- الاذن اليسرى ومجموعها 8 رشومات. *​ 
*يرشم وهو يقول: *
*باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس. مسحة نعمة الروح القدس امين. *​ 
*2- المنخارين *
*3- الفم *
*4- الاذنان *
*5- العينان *
*10- السره *
*11- الظهر *
*12- الصلب (اسفل الظهر) *​ 
*المسحة المقدسة تجعل الروح القدس يعمل فينا ويؤهلنا لميراث ملكوت السماوات. *​ 
*رشومات المجموعة الثالثة: 6 رشومات *​ 
*يأخذ الميرون بأصبعة كما سبق ويرشم *
*13- مفصل الكتف الايمن من فوق *
*14- الابط الايمن اى مفصل الكتف الايمن من تحت. *
*15- مفصل الكوع الايمن. *
*16- ومثناه (أى باطنه). *
*17- مفصل الكف الايمن. .*
*18- واعلاه (أى ظهر الرسغ) وهو يقول "دهن شركة الحياة الابدية امين". *​ 
*رشومات المجموعة الرابعة:*
*6 رشومات *​ 
*يأخذ الميرون بأصبعة كما سبق ويرشم: *
*19- مفصل الكتف الايسر فوق. *
*20- الابط اى مفصل الكتف من تحت.*
*21- مفصل الكوع الايسر. *
*22- ومثناه. *
*23- ومفصل الكف اليسرى. *
*24- واعلاه.*​ 
*رشومات المجموعة الخامسة:*
*6 رشومات *​ 
*يأخذ الميرون بأصبعة كما فى المرات السابقة ويرشم: *
*25- مفصل الورك الايمن.*
*26- والحالب الايمن (اى داخل الفخذ الايمن). *
*27- مفصل الركبة اليمنى. *
*28- ومثناة (اى داخله). *
*29- مفصل عرقوب الرجل اليمنى وهو العظمة التى فوق العقب. *
*30- واعلاه. *​ 
*رشومات المجموعة السادسة:*
*6 رشومات *​ 
*يأخذ الكاهن الميرون بأصبعه كالمرات السابقة ويرشم: *
*31- مفصل الورك الايسر. *
*32- الحالب الايسر. *
*33- مفصل الركبة اليسرى. *
*34- ومثناة. *
*35- مفصل العرقوب بالرجل اليسرى. *
*36- واعلاه. *​ 



*زنار المعمد - وصية والدي المعمدين - صلاة حل الزنار*​ 

*يشد الكاهن وسط المعمد بزنار احمر.*
*وكلمة زنار كلمة سريانية معناها حزام. وربط المعمد به يعنى أنه صار جنديا للمسيح لأن الجندى يربط وسطه بالحزام حتى يكون نشيطا مستعدا لكافة الطوارئ. *​ 
*يصلى الكاهن صلاة وضع يد:*
*اجعلهم اهلا لشركة الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم...*
*ثم صلاة بركة:*
*... اتمهم فى حكمتك. افهمهم مخافتك. أنت بهم الى القامة (الروحية) هب لهم معرفة الحق. احفظهم فى الايمان بغير عيب..... الخ. *​ 
*وصية تُقرأ على والدى المعمدين واشابينهم: *​ 
*تقرأ هذه الوصية على والدى المعمدين وأشابينهم اما بعد ليس الاكاليل أو بعد تناولهم الاسرار المقدسة (أى بعد الزفة وقبل حل الزنار كما يجرى حاليا ولو أن الزفة للمعمدين لم يرد ذكرها فى الطقس وانما ورد ان تقال بعض الارباع ويتخللها لحن اكسيوس). *​ 
*والزفة بعد العماد لها معنى روحى جميل، فالمعمودية تمثل موت المسيح ودفنه فى القبر ثلاثة أيام (الثلاث غطسات) ثم قيامة المسيح والتبشير بها فى كل العالم. وهذا معنى الزفة، فكما ان المسيح فى عيد القيامة والخماسين تعمل له دورة فى الكنيسة كرمز لشهادة الرسل بقيامته فى كل العالم، هكذا المعمد الذى دفن مع المسيح وقام معه فنقوم بعمل زفة فى الكنيسة كشهادة لقيامته مع المسيح والفرحة بهذه القيامة، ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "مدفونين معه فى المعمودية التى فيها اقمتم ايضا معه بايمان عمل الله" (كو 2: 12). .*​ 
*صلاة حل زنار المعمدين:*​ 
*يوضع اناء فيه ماء وتوقد حوله الشموع ثم يبتدئ الكاهن بصلاة الشكر ويرفع البخور بعد وضع البخور فى الشورية بالرشومات الثلاثة وتلاوة سر البولس (يا الله العظيم الابدى....) ثم ابانا الذى والمزمور الخمسين. *​ 
*يقال البولس من (1 كو 10: 1 – 5) عن عماد بنى اسرائيل فى البحر عند عبورهم البحر الاحمر بقيادة موسى رئيس الانبياء. تقال الثلاثة تقديسات وأوشية الانجيل. *
*(المزمور 31: 1، 2) "طوباهم اللذين غفرت آثامهم". وهو نفس مزمور المعمودية. *
*الانجيل (مت 3: 1 – 7) عن معمودية يوحنا. *​ 
*مرد: "هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى سرت به نفسى وصنع ارادتى". الكل يتمنى أن يصبح الطفل كالمسيح ابنا لله يصنع اراداته وينفذ وصيته. *​ 
*يقول الكاهن الثلاث أواشى الكبار: السلام والاباء والاجتماعات ثم قانون الايمان. *​


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*سر التوبة و الاعتراف*

*سر التوبة و الاعتراف*
*صلاة التحليل*​*التحليل الاول: ويسمى صلاة خضوع للابن:*

*"نعم يا رب الذى أعطانا السلطان أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو، اسحق رؤوسه تحت أقدامنا سريعا. بدد عنا كل معقولاته الشريرة المقاومة لنا. لأنك أنت هو ملكنا كلنا أيها المسيح الهنا". *

*ملاحظات على التحليل الأول: *

*1- أعطى الله السلطان لرسلة الأطهار قائلا: "ها أنا أعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب ولا يضركم شئ" (لو 10: 19). *

*2- اسحق رؤوسه تحت أقدامنا سريعا، فالشيطان ليس له رأس واحدة، بل رؤوس كثيرة تشير الى حيلة وخداعاته وأفكاره واغراءته المتنوعة المهلكة للذين ينجذبون اليها. *

*3- بدد عنا كل معقولاته الشريرة المقاومة لنا. *

*ومعقولات الشيطان هى أفكاره الشريرة التى يحاول زرعها فينا، نطلب من الله أن يبددها عنا لئلا أمامها فنهلك بسببها. *



*التحليل الثانى: ويسمى أيضا صلاة الخضوع للابن: *

*"أنت يارب الذى طاطأت السموات ونزلت. وتأنست من أجل خلاص جنس البشر. أنت هو الجالس على الشاروبيم والسيرافيم والناظر الى المتواضعين. أنت الان يا سيدنا الذى نرفع أعين قلوبنا اليه، أيها الغافر آثامنا ومخلص نفوسنا من الفساد، نسجد لتعطفك الذى لا ينطق به ونسألك أن تعطينا سلامك لآنك أعطيتنا كل شئاقتنينا لك يا الله مخلصنا لأننا لا نعرف آخر سواك اسمك القدوس هو الذى نقوله. ردنا يا الله الى خوفك وشوقك سر أن نكون فى تمتع خيراتك والذين احنوا رؤوسهم تحت يدك ارفعهم فى السيرة زينهم بالفضائل. ولتستحق كلنا ملكوتك الذى فى السموات بمسرة ابيك الصالح......." الخ. .*



*التحليل الثالث:*

*"أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح الابن الوحيد وكلمة الله الاب الذى قطع كل رباطات خطايانا من قبل الامه المخلصه المحيية الذى نفخ فى وجه تلاميذه القديسين، ورسله الاطهار المكرمين وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم لهم خطاياهم غفرت لهم ومن أمسكتموها عليهم أمسكت. *

*"أنت الان يا سيدنا من قبل رسلك الاطهار أنعمت على الذين يعملون فى الكهنوت فى كل زمان فى كنيستك المقدسة أن يغفروا الخطايا على الارض ويربطوا ويحلوا كل رباطات الظلم. *

*"الان أيضا نسأل ونطلب من صلاحك يا محب البشر عن عبيدك آبائى واخواتى وضعفى هؤلاء المنحنين برؤوسهم أمام مجدك المقدس أرزقنا رحمتك واقطع عنا كل رباطات خطايانا وأن كنا قد أخطانا اليك فى شئ بعلم أو بغير علم أو بجزع القلب أو بالقول أو بالفعل أو بالفكر أو بصغر النفس فأنت أيها السيد العارف بضعف البشر كصالح ومحب البشر. *

*"اللهم أنعم علينا بغفران خطايانا. (ثم يرشم على المعترف ويقول) باركنا. طهرنا. حاللنا (وحالل عبدك فلان) املآنا من مخافتك وقومنا الى ارادتك الصالحة لأنك أنت هو الهنا يليق بك المجد والكرامة....." الخ. *



*طقس اعتراف كاهن على كاهن آخر*​

*يجب أن يكون لكل كاهن أب اعتراف أكبر منه سنا وأقدم منه كاهنوتا وأكثر منه خبرة وتجربة يعترف عليه ويتتلمذ على يديه، وينتظم جدا فى المواظبة على الاعتراف بكل همة ونشاط وتدقيق، لئلا يسقط فى التهاون ويفقد حياته الابدية. ويكمل عليه قول بولس الرسول: "حتى بعد ما كرزت للاخرين لا اصير أنا نفسى مرفوضا" (1 كو 9: 27). وليستمع كل كاهن الى نصيحة معلمنا بولس الرسول "لاحظ نفسك والتعاليم وداوم على ذلك، لأنك أن فعلت هذا تخلص نفسك والذين يسمونك أيضا" (1 تى 4: 16). *

*فى جلسة الاعتراف يجب منع الدالة، بل يجلس الكاهن أمام أب اعترافه كمتهم أمام قاضى أو مريض أمام طبيب، ويعترف بكل جدية وصراحة وأمانة وتدقيق طالبا الحل والغفران وخلاص النفس. *

*بعد جلسة الاعتراف يخلع الكاهن المعترف عمامته ويركع أمام أب اعتراف ويجنى رأسه فى انسحاق ليقبل التحليل. *

*أثناء التحليل لا يضع الكاهن يده بالصليب على رأس الكاهن المعترف بل يضعها على كتفه أو يرفع الصليب قريبا من رأس الكاهن المعترف دون أن يلمس رأسه، وهكذا يصلى له الصلوات والتحاليل الخاصة بالاعتراف كما سبق ذكرها. *

*فى نهاية التحاليل يعمل الكاهن المعترف مطانية لابيه الروحى ويقبل الصليب ويده شاكرا الله على نعمة الحل والغفران التى نالها بالاعتراف والتحليل. .*

*ملاحظات: *

*1- لا يضع الكاهن الصليب على رأس الكاهن المعترف لأنه مساو له فى رتبة الكهنوت، بينما البركة ينالها الصغير من الكبير كما قال معلمنا بولس "بدون أى منازعة الأصغر يبارك من الاكبر" (عب 7: 7). *

*2- اذا اعترف كاهن (قس أو قمص) على اسقف فمن الحق له أن يضع يده بالصليب على رأس الكاهن المعترف ويصلى له التحليل لأنه أكبر منه فى الرتبة. *


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*سر التناول*

*سر التناول*
*فوائد سر التناول*​ 
*لسر التناول المقدس فوائد كثيرة منها: *

*1- الثبات فى المسيح حسب وعده الصادق "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فى وأنا فيه" (يو 6: 56) فبتناولنا من هذا السر نصير أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه (أف 5: 30). كذلك نصير "شركاء الطبيعة الالهية" (2 بط 1: 4).*

*2- يمنحنا عربون الحياة الابدية كما قال له المجد "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمة فى اليوم الاخير". كما قال "من يأكل هذا الخبز فإنه يحيا الى الابد" (يو 6: 54، 58).*

*3- النمو فى النعمة والكمال الروحى والحياة فى المسيح يسوع كما قال له المجد "جسدى مأكل حق ودمى مشرب حق. كما أرسلنى الاب الحى وأنا حى بالاب فمن يأكلنى يحيا بى" (يو 6: 55، 57). *

*فكما أن الطعام الجسدى يجعل الجسد ينمو ويكون صحيحا كذلك الغذاء الروحى وهو التناول من جسد المسيح ودمه الاقدسين يجعل الروح قوية وصحيحة وتنمو فى النعمة باستمرار. *

*4- منح الشفاء للنفس و الجسد و الروح، كما نقول فى سر التقدمة "وليكونا (الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم) لنا جميعا ارتقاء (نموا) وشفاء وخلاصا لأنفسنا وأجسادنا وأروحنا". *

*فكما أن التناول بدون استحقاق بسبب الضعف والمرض والموت حسب قول معلمنا بولس "من أجل هذا فيكم كثيرون ضعفاء ومرضى وكثيرون يرقدون" (1 كو 11: 30) كذلك التناول باستحقاق واستعداد يسبب الصحة والشفاء والنمو للنفس والجسد والروح. لذلك يسمية الاباء: دواء عدم الموت. *

*5- الخلاص وغفران الخطايا: كما نقول فى الاعتراف الاخير بالقداس الالهى "يعطى عنا خلاصا وغفرانا للخطايا وحياة ابدية لمن يتناول منه". *

*فبالتوبة والاعتراف على الاب الكاهن ننال غفران الخطايا التى اعترفنا بها وهى الخطايا التى نعرفها، أما بالتناول فننال غفران الخطايا التى لا نعرفها وخطايا الشهوات التى لا نحس بها. والتناول عموما هو غسيل وتبيض القلب التائب من كل خطاياه كما نقرأ فى سفر الرؤيا عن المفديين والمخلصين الذين قيل عنهم "هؤلاء هم الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظيمة (العالم بكل تجاربه) وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم فى دم الحمل" (رؤ 7: 14). *

*6- التناول يعطى الانسان حصانة ضد الخطية. .*

*غذاء الجسد يعطية صحة ومناعة وحصانة ضد الجراثيم والميكروبات التى تهاجمه، كذلك التناول من جسد المسيح ودمه الاقدسين يعطى الروح مناعة وحصانه ضد جراثيم الخطية وحروب الشيطان ولذات الجسد فيحيا الانسان غالبا منتصرا فى جهاده الروحى. والمرنم يقول "ترتب قدامى مائدة تجاة مضايقى" (مز 23: 5) وهى نبوة عن مائدة التناول وفائدتها فى النصرة على الاعداء المضايقين. *

*7- نقول فى مقدمة الاواشى بعد التقديس "اجعلنا مستحقين كلنا يا سيدنا أن نتناول من قدساتك طهارة لأنفسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا، لكى نكون جسدا واحدا وروحا واحدا ونجد نصيبا وميراثا مع جميع القديسين الذين أرضوك منذ البدء". *

*ونجد فى هذه الصلاة عدة فوائد للتناول: *

*أ‌- يعطى طهارة للنفس والجسد والروح، ونحن مطالبون حسب نصيحة معلمنا بولس الرسول "فلنطهر ذواتنا من كل دنس الجسد والروح مكملين القداسة فى خوف الله" (1 كو 10: 17). *

*ب‌- يعطى وحدانية الروح والقلب للذين يتناولون منه، وفى ذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد لأننا جميعنا نشترك فى الخبز الواحد" (1 كو 10: 17). فكما أن القربانة التى تتحول الى جسد المسيح، كانت قبلا حبات قمح كثيرة، وبالطحن والعجين والخبيز صارت قربانه واحدة، وكما أن الاباركة التى تتحول الى دم المسيح كانت قبلا حبات زبيب كثيرة فتحولت بالعصير الى سائل واحد، كذلك كل المتناولين من هذا الجسد والدم يصيرون واحدا فى المسيح، لذلك نصلى فى القداس الغريغورى ونقول "وحدانية القلب التى للمحبة فلتتأصل فينا" وذلك بالتناول من الجسد الواحد ومن الكأس الواحد. *

*ت‌- يعطينا الميراث الابدى مع كافة القديسين الذين أرضوا الرب بأعمالهم الصالحة، وهذا هو منتهى شوقنا وهدف كل جهادنا، والتناول يسهل لنا الوصول الى هذا الهدف السامى. *



*واجبات الكاهن تجاه سر التناول المقدس*​

*الكاهن الذى يخدم القداس ويقدس الذبيحة يكون مسئولا مسئولية كاملة عنها أمام الله، انه يشبه الكاروبيم الذى أقامه الله شرقى جنة عدن وبيده سيف لحراسة شجرة الحياة (تك 3: 24). والسيف بيد الكاهن هو السلطان الكهنوتى الممنوح له من الله، فيعطى التناول للنائب المستحق ويمنعه عن الشرير المستبيح غير المستحق. *

*ان الوصية التى يوصيها الأسقف للكاهن الجديد يوم رسامته فيها كل هذه المعانى، يقول الأسقف مخاطبا الكاهن الجديد: *

*"والواجب عليك أكثر من كل الوصايا البيعية (الكنسية) وأفضل من كل ما سواه من الاوامر الرسولية، وهو الاحتراس عند توزيع سرائر الرب المحيية، وليكن ذلك منك بجد ونشاط واجتهاد. وتأكد أن الشاروبيم والسيرافيم وقوف بالمخافة والارتعاد. كن عارفا بمقدار من هو ذبيح بين يديك. أنه المسيح عمانوئيل الذى بذل ذاته عنك، واعلم أنك تقسم أعضاءه الناسوتية بلا ريب (بلا شك) وتحمل على يديك الذى حمله سمعان الكاهن بالكرامة والجلالة (لو 2: 28). *

*"وأن هذه الكأس هى دمه المهرق عن الخطايا الذى به أنقذ من الجحيم جميع السبايا.... فيا لهذا السر الخفى، هذا هو الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم اللذان صار بهما خلاص الخليفة، هذا هو الحمل الله الذى رفع خطايا العالم وجذبهم الى نور الحقيقة، فكن منتبها لنفسك أيها السرائر احترازا يخلصك من الجرائر (المصائب أو النكبات). .*

*"ولا تناوله الا لحسن السيرة الصالح السمعة الطاهر السريره. ورُد (امنع) من كانت طريقة شريرة لئلا يقتل نفسه وتكون أنت السبب فى الجريرة (أى تشاركه فى الخطية التى ارتكبها بتناوله بدون استحقاق فصار مجرما فى جسد الرب ودمه وله عقابه) بينما الرسول يقول لا تشترك فى خطايا الاخرين (1 تى 5: 22). احذر من الاهمال لئلا تحصل المضرة فإن العالم كله لا يساوى منه مثقالا من ذرة". *




*قصبة القياس (الاستحقاق)*​


*يقول الرائى "ثم أعطيت قصبة شبه عصا، ووقف الملاك قائلاً لى: قم وقس هيكل الله والمذبح والساجدين فيه" (رؤ 11: 1). *

*وتفسير ذلك أن القصبة أعطيت ليوحنا للاشارة الى أنه قد أعطى لخدام المسيح حق قياس المؤمنين، يحلون من يستحق الحل ويربطون من يستحق الربط، يقدمون لسر التناول من يرون قياسهم قانونيا، ويمنعون من يرون قياسهم ناقصا. فلا يليق بمن يتقدم للتناول ويمنعه الاب الكاهن أن يغضب ويثور، بل يجب أن يستمع للنصائح ويقبل التوجيهات. والجدير بالذكر من سلطانه أن يمنع ابنه فى الاعتراف من التناول عموما مدة من الزمان كقانون تأديبى عن خطية اعترف بها، ولكن ليس من حق الكاهن أن يمنع أحدا من المؤمنين من التناول فى أى كنيسة أخرى أو من أى كاهن آخر، فهذا من سلطة الاسقف فقط. *



*للاستحقاق معانى كثيرة منها: *

*1- الايمان الصحيح بربنا يسوع المسيح، فيجب أن يكون المتقدم للتناول مؤمنا مسيحيا أرثوذكسيا معمدا فى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية، كذلك يكون مؤمنا ايمانا قويا بتحول الخبز الى جسد المسيح والمزيج الى دم المسيح وأنه يتناول جسد الرب يسوع ويشرب دمه لا محالة. *

*2- التوبة: فيجب أن يكون المتقدم للتناول يمارس التوبة والاعتراف بانتظام على اب اعتراف كاهن شرعى وقانونى، ويمكن للكاهن خادم الذبيحة أن يسأل المتقدم للتناول الذى لا يعرفه جيدا: هل تمارس سر الاعتراف؟ فإن جاوبة بالايجاب ناوله وان جاوبة بالنفى منعه حتى يعترف، وهذا فى صالح الشخص نفسه وفى صالح الكاهن أيضا الذى ينفذ وصية الكهنوت بدقة حتى يكون فى الجانب السليم وفى ذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "ليمتحن الانسا نفسه وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس" (1 كو 11: 28). وامتحان النفس هو محاسبتها عن خطاياها وأخطائها ثم الاعتراف بها بأمانة، فى ذلك يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم "فلا يتقدم أحد غافلا ولا متراخيا بل فلنبادر جميعا بحماس وحمية ونكون ساهرين (مستعدين) لأن القصاص المعد للمشتركين بدون استحقاق ليس صغيرا". الايمان الصحيح والتوبة النقية هما بداءة الحياة مع المسيح كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "كلام بداءة المسيح التوبة عن الاعمال الميته والايمان بالله" (عب 6: 1). *

*3- الصلح مع الاخرين: يجب على من يتقدم للتناول أن يكون متصالحا مع الاخرين وليس بينه وبين أحد خصومات، ونصيحة الرب فى هذا المجال واضحة وصريحة "ان قدمت قربانك الى المذبح وهناك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئا عليك (خصومة أو ظلم) فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح، واذهب أولا اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك" (مت 5: 23، 24). وتقرأ فى قوانين القديس باسيليوس "اذا كان قوم من العلمانيين متعادين (بينهم عداوة) ويعلم الاكليروس ذلك فى تعطى لهم الاسرار ولا يقبل منهم قرابين حتى يتصالحوا" (ق 91). *

*4- لا يكون متجاسرا على التناول كإنه يتناول طعاما عاديا: او يتناوله لمجرد البركة فقط بل يكون عارفا مقدار وعظمة جسد الرب ودمه الاقدسين. فالتناول يشبة الجمرة التى قدمها السيرافيم لاشعياء النبى بعد أن اعترف بخطيته ونجاسة شفتيه "فقلت ويلى لى انى هلكت لانى انسان نجس الشفتين.... فطار الى واحد من السيرافيم وبيده مجمرة قد أخذها بملقط من على المذبح ومس بها فمى، وقال أن هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع اثمك وكفر عن خطيتك" (اش 6: 5 – 7). السيرافيم يرمز للكاهن خادم الذبيحة والملقط يرمز لاصابع ويد الكاهن التى يأخذ بها الجوهرة (مثال المجمرة) من الصينية التى على المذبح ويضعها بين شفتى المتناول. .*

*5- الاستحقاق هو الشعور بعدم الاستحقاق وشعور الانسان بانه خاطئ: أن القدسات للقديسين وهو لم يصل بعد الى القداسة، بل يجاهد لبلوغها. مهما كان الانسان تائبا ومعترفا فليعتنق فكر معلمنا بولس الرسول المتضع المنسحق القائل "فانى لست أشعر بشئ فى ذاتى لكننى لست بذلك مبررا" (1 كو 4: 4). *

*يقول الكاهن: "أجعلنا مستحقين كلنا يا سيدنا أن نتناول من قدساتك". كما يصلى سرا فى صلاة الحجاب قائلا "نسأل ونتضرع الى صلاحك يا محب المبشر أن لا يكون لنا دينونة ولا لشعبك أجمع هذا السر الذى دبرته لخلاصنا بل محوا لخطايانا وغفران لتكاسلنا....".*

*ويقول الشماس: "صلوا من أجل التناول باستحقاق" لكى يأخذ المتناولون بركة ونعمة وتعمل الاسرار مفاعيلها الروحية فى حياتهم. *

*وتوجه صيغة قديمة لاعتراف الشماس ما زالت مستعمله فى بعض البلاد، صيغة فيها كلمات قوية ومؤثرة، نكتبها هنا كما هى: *

*"آمين آمين آمين. أومن أومن أومن. وأعترف أن هذا هو بالحقيقة آمين. شركة جسد ودم يسوع المسيح ابن الله الاتى الى العالم الذى قال أنا هو خبز الحياة، من يقبل الى فلا يجوع ومن يؤمن بى فلن يعطش أبدا. من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فى وأنا فيه، لأن جسدى مأكل حق ودمى مشرب حق. من يأكلنى يحيا بى وأنا أقيمة فى اليوم الخير". *

*أما من يتقدم الى هذا الجسد المقدس والدم الكريم بغير تمييز يصير مثل يهوذا اللعين مطرودا من وسط التلاميذ. *

*"من كان طاهرا فليتقدم.. ومن كان عنده أثر البغضة فليهرب لئلا يحترق بنار اللاهوت. من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع". *

*"رتلوا بنشيد الليلويا.. صلوا من اجل التناول باستحقاق من هذه الاسرار المقدسة الكريمة لمغفرة الخطايا. يا رب ارحم". *



*الطهارة الجسدية اللازمة للتناول*​

*تكلمنا قبلا عن الشروط الروحية للتناول مثل الايمان الصحيح والتوبة النقية والتصالح مع الاخرين وعدم التجاسر على التناول بدون استعداد، كذلك عن الشعوربالانسحاق وعدم الاستحقاق ساعة التقدم للتناول. ولكن التقدم بشعور المريض الذى يلتمس الدواء الذى به يبرا من جميع امراضه، ويتحصن ضد كل جراثيم الشر والخطية. وهذا هو الاستعداد الروحى للتناول وتوجد أيضا بعض الاستعداد الجسدية اللازمة للتناول مثل: *

*1- ضبط جميع حواس الجسد حتى لا تدخل الى القلب خطايا غريبة. *

*2- نظافة الجسد والملابس وحسن الهندم عند الذهاب الى الكنيسة لأننا سنتقابل مع ملك الملوك ورب الارباب. *

*3- أن يكون الانسان صائما وينبغى أن يخفف من الاكل والشرب ليلة التناول. *

*4- المتزوج لا يدنو من زوجته ليلة التناول وكذلك نهار التناول. *

*5- ان عرض للانسان جناية (احتلام) مصحوبا بحلم أو بغير حلم فلا يدنو من التناول لأن الاحتلام، وفى ذلك يقول القديس ساويرس بن المقفع "الجناية فطر، والذى يفطر لا يمنع من الصلاة ولا من دخول الكنيسة ولا عن حضور القداس (بعد اتمام النظافة الجسدية طبعا) بل عن التناول من الاسرار فقط". .*

*6- فترة الانقطاع عن الطعام بالنسبة للكبار 9 ساعات على عدد الساعات التى تألم فيها السيد المسيح عند صلبه، من الساعة الثالثة (9 صباحا) ساعة الحكم عليه الى الساعة الثانية عشر (6 مساء) ساعة دفنه بعد موته على الصليب. *

*اما بالنسبة للاطفال فتكون مدة الانقطاع 6 ساعات، وبالنسبة للرضع 3 ساعات، أى من وقت بدء القداس الى نهايته. وهى ايضا المدة الصحية بين كل رضعة وأخرى، ويمكن للكاهن تخفيض هذه المدة حسب صحة الطفل، ويمكن أن يحسب ساعة لكل سنة من سن الطفل. *

*وهنا ننبه الى خطأ بعض الامهات اللاتى يقمن أطفالهن لتناول من الاسرار المقدسة، بعد أن يكونوا قد أكلوا من القربان أثناء القداس. فالطفل مهما كان صغيرا ينبغى أن ينقطع عن الرضاعة أو الأكل مدة القداس على الاقل. *

*وياليت الكنائس تقوم بتوزيع القربان بعد انتهاء القداس وليس فى بدايته تلافيا لهذه المشاكل. *

*فقديما كانت الكنائس تعمل مائدة الاغابى بعد القداس حتى يأكل فيها الفقراء والغرباء والضيوف ويجتمع الكل حولها بمحبة. *

*ولما بطلت مائدة الاغابى بعد القداس حلت محلها القربانة، يأكلها الانسان بعد خروجه من الكنيسة فنسنده حتى يذهب الى بيته خصوصا اذا كان بيته بعيدا أو فى بلدة اخرى. *

*7- عدم المضمضة بالماء قبل التناول لئلا يبتلع شيئا. ويقول القديس ساويرس بن المقفع "كثيرون يمضمضون فمهم بالماء، ثم يتناولون وهذا خطأ، فان سر قول الله لعبده موسى عن خروف الفصح الذى كان مثالا لجسد المسيح: كلوه بمراره، يعنى مرارة الفم". *

*8- فى فترات الدورة الشهرية عند النساء تمتنع عن التناول. *

*9- فى حالة الولادة تمتنع السيدة عن التناول مدة النفاس وهى أربعون يوما اذا ولدت ذكرا وثمانون يوما اذا ولدت أنثى، وتتناول عند عماد طفلها بعد أن يصلى لها الكاهن تحليل المراة. *

*10- من غير المستحب أن يمشى الانسان حافى القدمين بعد التناول مباشرة أو أن يحلق الرجل ذقنه بعد التناول مباشرة وذلك خوفا من أن يحدث له جرح وينزل منه دم، وهو قد تناول من دم المسيح حديثا. أما اذا حدث جرح غير ارادى بعد التناول مباشرة، فيمسح الدم النازل بقطعة من القطن أو القماش ويحرق بالنار. *

*11- من تأخر عن الحضور الى الكنيسة، وجاء بعد تلاوة انجيل القداس، وفوت على نفسه سماع انجيل القداس، فلا يحق له التناول من الاسرار المقدسة. لأن قراءة الكتب المقدسة وصلاة القداس جُعِلَت قبل التناول، لكى تقدس نفس وجسد الانسان، وتمنحة استعدادا ذهنيا وروحيا للتناول وبعد ذلك يتقدم للتناول. *

*12- يجب على الانسان أن يقف بعد التناول، ويصلى صلاة شكر لله على النعمة العظيمة التى نالها. *

*13- حبذا لو قضى بقية يومه فى راحة جسدية وبلا احتكاكات مع الاخرين وفى صمت وهدوء وقراءات روحية، فيكون يوم التناول يوما مثاليا بالنسبة له يتحسس فيه وجود الله فى داخله. *


*طقس تعمير الكأس*​


*اذا عرض للكأس عارض ما افرغ ما فيه من الدم الذكى الكريم، أو أن يكون المرفوع ماء أو خلا أو زيتا أو شئ من الادهان (وضع فى الكأس بطريق الخطأ بدل الأباركة)، فيفرغ ما فيه ويتم تنظيفة جيدا وذلك بعد تغطية الجسد ووضعة على يمين المذبح ويقف بجانبه كاهن أو شماس لحراسته وبيده شمعه. *

*+ يلف الكاهن الخديم يديه بلفافة فيقدموا له قارورة الخمر بعد اختيارها جيدا، فيمسكها الكاهن بيده اليسرى، ويرشمها كالعادة بالثلاثة رشوم ثم يصبها فى الكأس، ويمزجها بالماء الى الثلث على الأكثر ويقول الشماس: آمين إسباتير. *

*+ يقول الكاهن صلاة الشكر ثم يغطى الكأس بالابروسفارين ويرفع البخور كالعادة بعد أن يضع فى المجمرة خمسة أيادى بخور ويقول سر البولس الاول "يا الله العظيم الأبدى" يبخر بالشورية على المذبح بدون دورة وبدون أن ينزل من الهيكل. *

*+ يقول الشعب تاى شورى أو غيرها حسب الطقس، ثم يقول أحد الشمامسة البولس من رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى الى أهل كورنثوس (11: 23 – 27)، وهو عن التناول. *

*من جسد ودم الرب الاقدسين. *

*+ تقال آجيوس الثلاثة ثم أوشية الانجيل. *

*+ يقول أحد الشمامسة المزمور والانجيل. *

*(المزمور 22: 5) "هيأت قدامى مائدة أمام الذين يطاردوننى. ودهنت رأسى بالزيت وكأسك أسكرنى كالصرف. هلليلويا". *

*الانجيل: من متى البشير 26: 26 – 29. عن تأسيس التناول المقدس. *

*+ يقول الكاهن أوشية السلام والاباء والاجتماعات الكبيرة ثم قانون الايمان. .*

*+ يقول الكاهن صلاة الصلح هذه: *

*"اللهم سيد كل أحد، اجعلنا مستحقين لهذا الخلاص يا محب البشر، وطهرنا من كل دنس ومن كل غش ومن كل خبث ومن تذكار الشر الملبس الموت، واجعلنا كلنا اهلا يا ملكنا أن نقبل بعضنا بعضا بقبلة مقدسة، لكى نصير جسدا واحدا وروحا واحدا، برباط المحبة الكامل والسلام الذى لابنك الوحيد ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. هذا الذى....". *

*+ يقول الشماس: "قبلوا بعضكم بعضا".. ثم يقول الشعب أسبسمس. *

*+ يرفع الكاهن الابروسفارين ثم يقول: "هكذا الكأس بعد العشاء مزجها من خمر وماء: وشكر. وباركه. وقدسه". *

*فيقول الشمامسة والشعب فى كل مرة: "آمين". *

*يقول الكاهن: "وذاق، وناوله أيضا لخواصه القديسين ورسله الاطهار قائلا: خذوا أشربوا منه كلكم لأن هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد يسفك عنكم وعن كثيرين يعطى لمغفرة الخطايا. هذا أصنعوه لذكرى". *

*ثم يقول الكاهن هذه الصلاة على الكأس بطريقة القسمة: "أيها السيد الرب يسوع المسيح الابن الوحيد كلمة الله الاب الذى تجسد من أجلنا بغير تغير وتألم بارادته بالجسد وهو غير متألم كاله. الذى أعطانا من جنبه الطاهر ينبوع الحياة. نسألك ونطلب من صلاحك يا محب البشر عن هذا المزيج الذى فى هذه الكأس باركه قدسه وأظهره دما مقدسا من جسدك المقدس المحيى. هذا الذى سبق فتطهر وكمل لكى يصير واحدا معه لكى كل من يتناول منه يكون طاهرا فى نفسه وجسده وروحه ليستحق مغفرة خطاياه. مجدا لإسمك القدوس مع ابيك الصالح والروح القدس المحيى اجعلنا كلنا أهلا يا سيدنا أن نجسر بدالة بغير خوف يا الله الاب ضابط الكل الذى فى السموات ونقول: أبانا الذى فى السموات. *

*+ بعد ذلك يأخذ الكاهن الصينية وفيها الجسد الطاهر ويضعها مكانها على المذبح ويرفع الفافة عنها بعد أن ينفضها داخل الصينية، ثم يقول: *

*صلوات الخضوع: "نعم نسألك أيها الآب القدوس. كملت نعم احسان ابنك الوحيد". *

*ثم التحليل: "أيها السيد الرب الاله ضابط الكل شافى نفوسنا وأجسادنا وأرواحنا..." (كما هو مدون فى القداس الباسيلى). *


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*سر مسحة المرضى*

*سر مسحة المرضى*
*مقدمة*​ 
*سر مسحة المرضى هو سر مقدس من أسرار الكنيسة السبعة به ينال المريض المؤمن شفاه الأمراض النفسية والجسدية، اذ يمسحه الكاهن بزيت مقدس ويستمد له نعمة الشفاء من الله. *

*ويسمى سر القنديل لأن المسيحيين الوائل كانوا يضعون الزيت فى قنديل يخرج منه سبعة قناديل تضاء كل واحدة منها فى أول كل صلاة، وما زالت هذه العادة جارية ولكنهم يستبدلون القنديل بطبق زيت وبه سبعة قناديل من القطن تضاء واحدة فى بداية كل الصلاة من صلوات القنديل السبع، وهذا العدد الكامل يشير الى سبعة أرواح الله المذكورة فى سفر الرؤيا (رؤ 3: 1)، لأن روح الله يحل ويقدس الزيت لشفاء الذين يدهنون به ويستحسن أن تكون القناديل السبع موضوعة على شكل صليب. .*

*أسس السيد المسيح له المجد هذا السر عندما قال لتلاميذة "اشفوا مرضى طهروا برصا..." (مت 10: 8). وقوله "وأية مدينة دخلتموها وقبلوكم... فاشفوا المرضى الذين فيها وقولوا لهم قد اقترب منكم ملكوت السموات" (لو 10: 8، 9). لأن الرب يسوع جاء لكى تكون لنا حياة ويكون لنا أفضل (يو 10: 10). فشفى المرضى وأقام السقماء، وفتح أعين العميان طهر البرص، أقام المقعدين والمشلولين بعد أن خلصهم من العلة الاساسية للمرض وهى الخطية، "كان يسوع يجول يصنع خيرا ويشفى جميع المتسلط عليهم ابليس" (أع 10: 38). لأنه هو الذى تنبأ عنه ملاخى النبى قائلا: "ولكم أيها المتقون إسمى تشرق شمس البر والشفاء فى اجنحتها" (مل 4: 2). *

*وقد مارسه الاباء الرسل بناء على أوامر سيدهم، فيقول الكتاب "فخرجوا وصاروا يكرزون (للناس) أن يتوبوا، وأخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم" (مر 6: 12، 13). *

*نصح معلمنا الرسول المؤمنين بممارسة هذا السر عند مرضهم طلبا للشفاء من الله الذى يقول: "أنى أنا هو الرب شافيك" (خر 15: 26) وقول المرنم شاكرا الرب قائلا "باركى يا نفسى الرب... الذى يشفى كل أمراضك الذى يفدى من الحفرة حياتك". *



*واجبات الكاهن عند إتمام السر*​


*1- يتمم هذا السر وكله ايمان ورجاء فى الله من أجل شفاء المريض، وتكون صلواته بالروح وليس مجرد تأدية طقس. *

*2- أن يكون محبا لخلاص نفس هذا المريض وشفاء جسده فلا يؤدى الصلاة عن أضطرار بل بالاختيار، ولا لربح قبيح بل بنشاط واهتمام ومحبة ورعاية أبوية حانية. *

*3- يهتم بقبول اعتراف المريض فى جلسة خاصة قبل اتمام السر حتى يؤهله لنيل الغفران والصحة النفسية فيؤهل للصحة الجسدية. *

*4- لا يعتذر او يؤجل أى دعوة من أى مؤمن لعمل سر مسحة المرضى فى البيت، غنيا كان أو فقيرا ما دامت صحته ووقته يسمحان بذلك. *

*5- يداوم السؤال على المريض حتى بعد عمل سر القنديل حتى ينال الشفاء. .*

*6- أن يكون صائما ساعة عمل سر القنديل وينبه المريض واقاربه الى وجوب الصوم عند عمل سر القنديل. *

*7- أن يحافظ على زيت سر القنديل كزيت مقدس حل علية الروح القدس، ولا يتركه فى الطبق لاهمال أهل البيت فينسكب على الارض, بل يضعه في زجاجة لاستخدامه للبركة لاحقاً.*



*واجبات المريض عند إتمام السر*​


*1- يجب على المريض وأقاربه أن يكون لهم إيمان قوى بعمل الله فى هذا السر مثل ايمان الأعميين (مت 9: 28) وايمان يايرس (لو 8: 50) وايمان والد المصروع (مر 9: 23) وايمان أصدقاء المخلع (مت 9: 2) وايمان نازفة الدم (لو 8: 48). *

*2- أن يكون له إيمان وثقة فى الكاهن كثقته فى الطبيب الذى يختاره للكشف عليه. *

*3- أن يمارس سر الاعتراف قبل سر مسحة المرضى، وأن يتناول من الاسرار المقدسة فى أقرب قداس بعد إتمام سر مسحة المرضى، فكل الأسرار يجب أن تبدأ بسر الاعتراف وتنتهى بسر التناول. *

*أ‌- المعمد الكبير يعترف قبل العماد ويتناول بعده. *

*ب‌- المريض الكبير يعترف قبل القنديل ويتناول بعده. *

*ت‌- طالب الزواج يعترف قبل الاكليل ويتناول بعده. .*

*ث‌- أى رسامة فى أى رتبه كهنوتية لازم من الاعتراف قبل الرسامة والتناول فى نهاية قداس الرسامة. *

*4- أن يكون المريض صائما على قدر طاقته كذلك الحاضرون. *

*5- أن يكون المريض نظيف الجسم والملابس مستعدا لاتمام السر. *

*6- أن يعاهد الله أن يعيش حياته كلها مع الله فى مخافته ومحبته وخدمته مثل حماة سمعان (مت 8: 15) ومثل مريم المجدلية (مر 15: 40). كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "لكى يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم، بل للذى مات لأجلهم وقام" (2 كو 5: 15). *

*7- أن يشكر الله بعد الشفاء على نعمته وعنايته. *




*الفتيل الأول*​



*عند حضور الكاهن لعمل سر مسحة المرضى للمريض، يجب على الكاهن أن يلبس صدره، لأنه سيتمم سرين معا هما سر الاعتراف وسر مسحة المرضى. ثم يجلس مع المريض أولا جلسة اعتراف على انفراد، فيعترف المريض بتوبة صادقة وبأمانة كاملة مع عقد العزم على السير مع الله بعد الشفاء وعدم الرجوع للخطية، ثم يقرأ له الكاهن التحليل، بعد ان يزوده بالارشادات والنصائح والتداريب اللازمة لنمو حياته الروحية، مع نصحه للتقدم للتناول من الاسرار المقدسة.*

*يوقد الكاهن أول فتيلة من القنديل: *

*+ يبدأ الصلاة بقوله اليسون ايماس. وابانا الذى.... *

*+ يصلى الكاهن صلاة الشكر ويرد الشماس والحاضرون المردات الخاصة بها. ثم يضع خمس أيادى بخور فى المجمرة بالرشومات الثلاثة ثم يرفع البخور فى الجهات الاربع كالعادة. *

*+ يصلى الجميع المزمور الخمسين: ارحمنى يا الله كعظيم رحمتك. *

*+ يصلى الكاهن أوشية المرضى يطلب فيها قائلا "أذكر يا رب مرضى شعبك... أشفيهم. أنزع عنهم كل مرض وكل سقم وروح المراض أطرده... أمراض نفوسنا أشفيها والتى لأجسادنا عافيها. أيها الطبيب الحقيقى الذى لأنفسنا وأجسادنا. يا مدبر كل جسد تعهدنا بخلاصك. بالنعمة...". *

*+ انها صلوات عميقة يطلب فيها من الله شفاء للنفس والجسد والروح لأنه رجاء من ليس له رجاء ومعين من ليس له معين. *

*يصلى الكاهن الطلبة التالية وهو يرشم بالصليب على الزيت فى كل ربع ويرد الشعب الحاضر "يا رب أرحم". *

*من أجل السلام السمائى من الرب نطلب. يقول الشعب يا رب أرحم. *

*من أجل تقديس هذا الزيت من الرب نطلب يقول الشعب يا رب أرحم. *

*من أجل تقديس هذا البيت والسكان فيه من الرب نطلب يقول الشعب يا رب ارحم. *

*من أجل تقديس آبائنا وإخواتنا المسيحيين من الرب نطلب يقول الشعب يا رب ارحم. *

*من أجل تبريك هذا الزيت وتقديسه من الرب نطلب يقول الشعب يا رب ارحم. *

*من أجل عبدك (فلان) من الرب نطلب يقول الشعب يا رب ارحم. *

*ثم يكمل الصلاة الى آخرها. *

*+ يقول الكاهن صلاة سرية عميقة على الزيت: *

*أيها الرب الرؤوف الشافى أنفسنا وأجسادنا. قدس هذا الزيت ليكون لكل الذين يمسحون به شفاء من أدناس الروح والام الجسد، لكى بهذا يتمجد اسمك القدوس لأن لك المجد والخلاص. ونرسل لك الى فوق التمجيد أيها الاب والابن والروح القدس. *

*+ يصلى الحاضرون آجيوس الثلاثة تمجيداً أو تسبيحا لله بهذه التسبحة الشاروبيمية الملائكية السمائية. *

*+ يصلى الكاهن أوشية الانجيل بالشورية بعد أن يضع فيها يد البخور. *

*يقول أحد الحاضرين المزمور والانجيل: *

*المزمور 16: 1، 2: *

*يا رب لا تبكتنى بغضبك... اشفنى يا رب فإن عظامى قد قلقت. *

*هنا يطلب رحمة الله الواسعة ويطلب الشفاء من الله القادر على كل شئ. .*

*الانجيل: يو 5: 1 – 17: *

*وموضوعه: المفلوج الذى ظل مريضا 38 سنة ملقى على فراشه حتى تركه الجميع، ولكن يسوع لم يتركه بل ذهب اليه بنفسه وشفاه بكلمة: قم إحمل سريرك وإمشى. *

*تقصد الكنيسة بهذا الانجيل احياء روح الرجاء وبعث الايمان فى قلب المريض مهما طال فهو لم يصل الى مريض بيت حسدا. والله أن تأتى يستجيب. المهم أن نتحلى بروح الصبر والشكر ولا نتذمر على الله بأى حال من الأحوال. *

*يقول الكاهن الثلاثة أواشى الصغار: *

*1- سلام الكنيسة وحفظها لأنها جسد المسيح وكلنا أعضاء فى هذا الجسد وفى سلام الكنيسة سلام لنا جميعا. *

*2- آباء الكنيسة. نطلب لهم القوة والحكمة لقيادة الكنيسة وتفصيل كلمة الحق بإستقامة.*

*3- الاجتماعات الروحية والتعليمية واجتماعات العبادة لكى نعقدها بدون مانع ولا عائق ولا مضايقات، كذلك يطلب بركة البيت الذى يصلى فيه حينما يقول: بيوت صلاة بيوت طهارة بيوت بركة أنعم بها علينا.... *

*يتلو الجميع قانون الايمان معلنين ايمانهم بالثالوث القدوس الضابط الكل والقادر على كل شئ فالايمان هو دعامة الشفاء. *

*يقول الكاهن الطلبة: وفيها تعاليم كثيرة: *

*1- طلب الشفاء للمريض: امنح عبدك (فلان) الشفاء. *

*2- طلب غفران خطاياه: اغفر ما عليه وما صنعه فى سائر عمره. *

*3- الله الذى نطلب منه الشفاء قادر على كل شئ فهو الذى طهر الابرص وشفى ابنه المراة الكنعانية. وأقام ابنه يايرس وابن الارملة ولعازر بعد أن ماتوا. *

*4- الكنيسة تطلب الشفاء لابنها لكن تسلم الأمر كله لله ولا تفرض عليه شيئا. فيقول: "وان أمرت بإقامته (فى المرض) الى زمان آخر فامنحه مساعدة ومعونة حتى يحتمل ولا يتذمر". *

*ولا تكتفى بهذا بل تقول مسلمة الامر لله تماما: "وان أمرت أن تأخذ روحه فليكن هذا بيد ملائكة نورانين يخلصونه من شياطين الظلمة". *

*الكنيسة تعلمنا منتهى التسليم لارادة الله كما تعلمت من عريسها المسيح الذى قال مخاطبا الاب في بستان جسثيماني "أيها الاب ان أمكن أن تعبر عنى هذه الكأس. ولكن لتكن لا ارادتى بل اراداتك" (مر 14: 36).*



*الفتيل الثاني*​


*يقول الكاهن: أليسون ايماس... ابانا الذى.... *

*ثم يقول أوشية المسافرين، يطلب فيها سلامة المسافرين وأن يصحبهم الله بملاك سلامته فى الاقلاع والمسير وأن يشترك مع عبيده فى كل عمل صالح، وأما من لا يعمل عملا صالحا فلا ينتظر من الله أن يشترك معه أو يعضده فيه. كما يقول الرسول "لا تشتركوا فى أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحرى وبخوها" (أف 5: 11) وتقال أوشية المسافرين بالشورية. يتلى البولس من رسالة رومية 15: 1 – 7: "يجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل ضعف الضعفاء....". *

*1- فيه دعوة للأقوياء من أهل المريض أن يحتملوه فى مرضه وضيق نفسه ولا يتضجروا منه "محتملين بعضكم بعضا بالمحبة".*

*2- دعوة للمريض بأن يصبر ويحتمل حتى لا يخسر بركة بركة الصبر والاحتمال.*

*3- دعوة للمؤمنين أن يهتموا بعضكم ببعض فى محبة وبهذا يتمجد الله.*

*تقال الثلاثة تقديسات تمجيدا لله. *

*يقول الكاهن أوشية الانجيل بالشورية. *

*يقرا احد الحاضرين المزمور والانجيل. *

*المزمور 101: 1، 2 *

*كان المرنم يصرخ المريض المتالم طالبا الشفاء: *

*"يا رب اسمع صلاتى وليصعد أمامك صراخى. فى اليوم الذى أدعوك فيه استجب لى سريعا". .*

*الانجيل من لوقا 19: 1 – 10 *

*وهو قصة توبة زكا والكنيسة تقدمها للمريض كنموذج لكى يطلب المسيح من كل قلبه ويتوب عن محبة المال والظلم والوشاية ويتعلم العطاء فينال الخلاص. *

*"اليوم حل خلاص لهذا البيت لأن الله يقبل الخطاة التائبين سريعا بل ويسمى لخلاصهم. لأن ابن الانسان قد جاء لكى يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك". *

*يقول الكاهن الطلبة: *

*1- "أيها الرب.... القابل اليه التائبين". *

*2- "قال من يقبل الى لا اخرجه خارجا". *

*3- غفر خطايا الزانية.*

*4- "اقبل عبدك واغفر له خطاياه، لأن كثيرا ما تكون الخطايا هى سبب المرض وغفرانها يعطى الصحة للروح ثم الجسد بالتالى". *

*5- "احفظه بقية زمان حياته سالكا فى وصاياك". *

*وهذا أمر مهم يجب أن يعزم عليه المريض عزما أكيدا أنه اذا شفى يسلك بقية حياته مع الرب فى تقوى وقداسة عالما أن حياته المقبلة هى هبه من الله مثل الخمسة عشر سنة التى أعطاها الله لحزقيا الملك. فيقول بلسان بولس الرسول "فما أحياه الان فى الجسد فانما أحياه فى الايمان. ايمان ابن الله الذى أحبنى وبذل ذاته لأجلى" (غل 2: 20) وشفانى من أمراضى وأوجاعى. *



*الفتيل الثالث*​


*توقد الفتيلة الثالثة: *

*يقول الكاهن: أليسون ايماس... ابانا الذى.... *

*يقول الكاهن أوشية المياه أو الزروع أو الثمار حسب الوقت: *

*من 12 بأونة الى 9 بابه أوشية المياه. *

*من 10 بابه الى 10 طوبة أوشية الزروع. *

*من 11 طوبة الى 11 بؤنة أوشية الثمار والأهوية. .*

*يقال البولس من كورنثوس الأولى 12: 28 – الخ. *

*13: 1 – 8. *

*وموضوع مواهب الروح القدس ثم الطريق الأفضل الذى يجب على كل مسيحى أن يسلك فيه، وهو طريق المحبة التى تحتمل كل شئ ولا تحسد ولا تقبح ولا تفرح بالشر الذى يصيب الاخرين مثل المرض وغيره ولكنها ترجوا للاخرين كل شئ صالح مثل الشفاء والنجاح والخير والبركة... الخ. *

*تقال الثلاثة تقديسات ثم يقول الكاهن أوشية الانجيل بالشورية وأوشية الانجيل تتكرر فى طقس مسحة المرضى 7 مرات وتتكرر فيها عبارة "المرضى اشفهم، لانك انت هو حياتنا كلنا وخلاصنا كلنا وشفاؤنا كلنا وقيامتنا كلنا". *

*يقرأ احد الحاضرين المزمور والانجيل. *

*المزمور 37: 1، 2 *

*"يا رب لا تبكتنى بغضبك ولا برجزك تؤدبنى، لأن سهامك قد انغرست فى وثقلت على يدك". *

*يحمل شكوى المرنم من تأديبات الله الثقيلة التى قد تأتى فى صورة مرض أو تجارب متنوعة ويطلب تخفيفها حتى يستطيع أن يحتمل، لا يرفض تأديب الله نهائيا ولكنه يطلب مخففا بلا غضب ولا رجز. *

*الانجيل من متى 10: 1 – 8 وموضوعه ارساليه الاثنى عشر رسولا للكرازة وتأسيس سر مسحة المرضى حينما قال المسيح لرسلة الاطهار: "أشفوا المرضى، طهروا البرص. أقيموا الموتى. اخرجوا الشياطين. مجانا أخدتم مجانا أعطوا". *



*الفتيل الرابع*​



*توقد الفتيلة الرابعة: *

*يقول الكاهن: أليسون ايماس... ابانا الذى.... *

*يصلى أوشية الرئيس. .*

*ملاحظة:*

*نلاحظ تريب الأواشى هنا كما هو موجود فى طقس المعمودية واللقانات وغيرها: *

*1- المرضى. 2- المسافرين. 3- المياه. *

*4- الرئيس. 5- الراقدين. 6- القرايين. *

*7- الموعظين. *

*يقول البولس من رومية 8: 14 – 21 وموضوعه احتمال الالام بدون تذمر حتى ننال أجر الاحتمال كاملا، "فإنى أحسب أن الام الزمان الحاضر لا تقاس بالمجد العتيد أن يستعلن فينا، ولأن خفة ضيقتنا الوقتية تنشئ لنا أكثر فأكثر ثقل مجد أبدى". *




*الفتيل الخامس*​



*توقد الفتيلة الخامسة: *

*يقول الكاهن: أليسون ايماس... ابانا الذى.... *

*يقول أوشية الراقدين. مترحما على الذين رقدوا لأنهم محتاجون الى الرحمة والصلاة من أجلهم فى كل حين. *

*يقال البولس من رسالة غلاطية 2: 16 – 20 *

*وموضوع ضرورة الايمان القوى بالمسيح، لأن بدون ايمان لا يمكن ارضاؤه، وضرورة أن يعيش الانسان مصلوبا مع المسيح عن الشهوات واللذات التى تغرق الناس فى العطب والهلاك لكى يقوم مع المسيح ويحيا فى الحياة الابدية السعيدة غير الفانية. *

*تقال الثلاثة تقديسات وأوشية الانجيل. .*

*يقول أحد الحاضرين المزمور والانجيل. *

*المزمور 41: 7 "أخرج نفسى من الحبس لكى أعترف لك يا رب ينتظرنى الابرار حتى تعطينى المجازاة". يصرخ المريض المتألم للرب أخرج نفسى من حبس المرض ونوم السرير الطويل فأشكرك وأعترف لك بالحمد والتسبيح فيرى الناس ذلك فيمجدونك ويسبحونك على قوتك وعنايتك. *

*الانجيل من يوحنا 14: 1 – 19:*

*يطمئن المريض قائلا: "لا تضطرب قلوبكم..." وفى تسليم كامل تعلمه الكنيسة وحتى ان فارق هذه الحياة بعد التوبة والنقاوة فله ميراث الحياة الابدية، فالرب يسوع يطمئن أولاده قائلا: "فى بيت أبى منازل كثيرة (لكم). أنا أمضى لأعد لكم مكانا، وان مضيت وأعددت.." يتمناه الانسان من كل جهاده فى هذه الحياة أن يكون فى الابدية مع المسيح وهذا أفضل جدا. *

*يطالبنا المسيح أن نحفظ وصاياه لكى تحفظنا وصاياه من كل انزلاق فى طريق الخطية وتضمن الحياة الابدية، فنحن نعلم أنه عندما سأل الشاب الغنى السيد المسيح. ماذا أفعل لأرث الحياة الأبدية أجابه المسيح: "احفظ الوصايا" فحفظ الوصايا يضمن دخول الحياة الأبدية بكل تأكيد. *

*الله يعطينا الروح القدس المعزى الذى يعزينا ويصبرنا فى جميع ضيقاتنا وأمراضنا وأحزاننا حتى نستطيع أن نحتمل بشكر وبدون ضيق أو تذمر. *

*يقول الكاهن الطلبة ويقول فيها.... "اشف يا رب عبدك (فلان) من أمراضه وأنقذه من كل شر، أقمه صحيحا ليعترف برحمتك يشكرك على رحمتك ويمجدك مع شعبك فى كنيستك التى حرم منها لمرضه فيواظب على الكنيسة طول أيام حياته بلا تهاون أو تقصير". *



*الفتيل السادس*​


*يقول الكاهن: أليسون ايماس... ابانا الذى.... *

*يقول الكاهن أوشية القرابين. *

*يقال البولس من رسالة كولوسى 3: 12 – 17. *

*يحثنا الرسول على التحلى بالفضائل: رحمة. رأفة. صلاح. تواضع. وداعة. طول روح. احتمال. تسامح. محبة. سلام. شكر. تسبيح، فضائل عظيمة يريدنا الرسول أن نفتنيها فتصبح قديسين وبلا لوم. *

*تقال الثلاثة تقديسات وأوشية الانجيل. .*

*يقول أحد الحاضرين المزمور والانجيل. *

*المزمور 4: 1 "اذ صرخت سمعتنى يا اله برى. وفى الشدة فرجت عنى. تراءف على يا الله واسمع صلاتى". المريض المتألم يصرخ الى الله طالبا الشفاء فيسمعه الله ويفرج كربته وضيقته ويتراءف عليه ويسمع صلاته "سمعت صلاتك رأيت دموعك. هاأنذا أشفيك" (2 مل 20). *

*الانجيل من لوقا 7: 36 – 50: *

*قصة المرأة الخاطئة التى تابت وبلت قدمى المسيح بدموعها ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها فغفر لها المسيح خطاياها وأعطاها السلام والفرح بدل الحزن والقلق الذى تسببه الخطية. *

*يقدم هذا الانجيل نموذجا حيا للتوبة الحقيقية حتى يتعلم منه المريض ويقدم توبة حية نقية قوية فينال غفران خطاياه وسلاما لنفسه وروحه وبالتالى شفاه لجسده. فالتوبة هى أم الحياة كما يقول القديسون. *

*يقول الكاهن الطلبة: *

*".... أذكر عبدك (فلان) برحمتك الكثيرة. تعهده بخلاصك. أنزع عنه كل مرض أنعم به على كنيستك (التى حرم منها بسبب مرضه) معافى النفس والجسد والروح أنهضه من رقاد مرضه لينطق بمجدك ويشهد بمحبتك وعنايتك".*



*الفتيلة السابعة والأخيرة*​


*توقد الفتيلة السابعة والأخيرة: *

*يقول الكاهن: أليسون ايماس... ابانا الذى.... *

*يقول الكاهن أوشية الموعظين. *

*يقول أحد الحاضرين البولس من أفسس 6: 10 – 18. *

*"أخيرا يا اخواتى تقوا فى الرب وفى شدة قوته.....*

*"يجب أن يتشدد المريض بالرجاء ولا يضعف أمام المرض لئلا تثقل وطاته عليه. الامل فى الشفاء نصف العلاج. *

*"..... أنهضوا وقوموا على أرجلكم متشددين. *

*"البسوا سلاح الله الكامل، لكى تقدروا أن تحاربوا ابليس خصمكم الذى يجول ملتمسا من يبتلعه ويرميه فى اليأس وصغر النفس. *

*"صلوا كل حين بالروح حتى تستجاب صلواتكم وتنالون الشفاء الروحانى والجسدانى أيضا".*

*تقال الثلاثة تقديسات ويقول الكاهن أوشية الانجيل بالشورية. *

*يقول أحد الحاضرين المزمور والانجيل: *

*المزمور 24: 17، 18. "انظر الى تواضعى وتعبى وأغفر لى جميع خطاياى. أحفظ نفسى ولا تحزنى فانى عليك توكلت". *

*كأن المريض يتضرع الى الله ويقول "أنظر يا رب الى ذلى وتعبى وأغفر لى خطاياى التى سببت لى هذا المرض والتعب". .*

*"لا تحزنى ولا ترفضنى يا رب ارحمنى لأنى عليك توكلت وبك تعلقت نفسى ووعدك صادق، اذ تقول: "لأنه تعلق بى فأنجيه. أستره لأنه عرف اسمى. يدعونى فاستجيب له. معه أنا فى الشدة أنقذ هو أمجده ومن طول الأيام أشبعه وأرية خلاصى" (مز 91: 14 – 16). *

*الانجيل من متى 6: 14 – 18: *

*ينصح المريض أن يكون متسامحا ويغفر للناس اساءاتهم ويصفح عن أخطائهم فى حقه، حتى يؤهل لغفران خطاياه من الله، وبالتالى لشفاء أمراضه المتسببة عن هذه الخطايا. كما قال الرب للمفلوج "مغفورة لك خطاياك قم أحمل فراشك وأذهب الى بيتك" (مت 9: 2 – 6). *

*الطلبة :..... "لكى تطلع على عبدك (فلان) وتقيمة من سرير مرضه". *

*ثم صلاة وضع يد: *

*يضع الكاهن يده بالصليب على المريض ويصلى هذه الطلبة.... "ليس بوضع أيدينا نحن كهنتك الخطاه على رأسه متوسلين اليك عن غفران خطاياه، لكن باليد العزيزة التى لهذا الانجيل... أقبل اليك توبة عبدك (فلان)".... *

*ثم طلبة أخرى: *

*".... أشف عبدك (فلان) من أمراضه الجسدية وأمنحه حياة مستقيمة ليمجد عظمتك ويشكر احساناتك...." الخ. *

*ملاحظة: *

*مهم جدا أن يحيا الانسان حياة مستقيمة بلا عيب أو لوم، ما أجمل أن يكون للانسان ايمان أرثوكسى (مستقيم) وحياة مستقيمة، فكل منهما يكمل الاخر ويعضده. بعد ذلك يصلى الكاهن القانون على الزيت: *

*"أيها القديسون الذين لكم ينبوع الحياة"....... *

*وفى نهاية كل مقطع يرد الواقفون (ذكصابترى.... كانين.....) *

*تقال تسبحة الملائكة وأبانا الذى فى السموات. *

*يقال قانون الايمان ثم كيرياليصون 41 مرة. *


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*سر الزواج المقدس*

*سر الزواج المقدس*
*طقس الخطبة*​ 
*1- يكتب محضر الخطبة الرسمى يدون فيه الاسم والسن والشبكة وموعد اتمام الزواج ثم يتم التوقيع عليه من الخطبيين والوكيلين والشهود ثم يعتمده الكاهن. *​ 
*2- يأتى الشمامسة بالخطبيين فى زفة كنسية بلحن ابوؤره، وتكون الخطيبة على يمين خطيبها الى حيث الكرسيين المعدين لذلك، سواء فى الكنيسة أو فى بيت والد العروس، حسب المزمور القائل "جلست الملكة عن يمين الملك" (مز 45: 9)،. وهذا هو وضعها الطبيعى لأن حواء خلقت من جنب آدم الأيمن. *​ 
*الرشم الثالث: باسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مشرع شريعة الكمال وواضع ناموس الأفضال نتم فى هذا المحفل الأرثوذكسى خطوبة الابن المبارك الأرثوذكسى (فلان) ثم يرشم على الخطبيين والشبكة قائلا: *​ 
*مبارك الروح القدس المعزى. آمين. *​ 
*يرد الشمامسة: آمين. *​ 
*يصلى الجميع: أبانا الذى فى السموات......*​ 
*يصلى الكاهن صلاة الشكر. *​ 
*وتكون الالحان والمردات بالفرايحى. *​ 
*بعد انتهاء صلاة الشكر يرتل الشمامسة أكيوس (آجيوس) وما يلائم هذه المناسبة من الألحان. *​ 
*أثناء ذلك يكون تلبيس الدبلتين والشبكة للخطبيين. *​ 
*وتكون كالاتى: *​ 
*يسلم الكاهن دبلة الخطيبة للخطيب فتمد الخطيبة يدها اليمنى فيلبسها لها فى أصبعها البنصر الأيمن. *​ 
*بعد ذلك يقول الكاهن طلبة مكونة من اربع قطع كل قطعة تنتهى بمرد آمين يقوله خورس الشمامسة. *​ 
*1- فى القطعة الأولى: يطلب الكاهن من الله أن يفيض على الخطبيين برضاه وفضله وأن يبارك مشروع الزواج هذا ويكتب له التوفيق وحسن الختام. .*​ 
*2- فى القطعة الثانية: يطلب أن تكون هذه الخطبة طاهرة وشرعية ومقدمة لمصاهره فاخرة مرعية وأن يملأ قلب الخطبيين بالتهانى والحبور وأن يبلغهما نيل الأمانى بوافر السرور. *​ 
*3- وفى القطعة الثالثة: يطلب الكاهن من الله أن يقرن هذه الخطبة بحسن القبول وأن يمنح الخطبيين حياة هنيئة أن يحفظهما ناهجين فى طاعة الله وأن يرتبطا بأصول الايمان والفضائل وأن يحفظهما مصونين من شوائب الخلاف والرزائل وأن يتمم لهما الفرح بحفل الاكليل المبارك. *​ 
*4- وفى القطعة الرابعة: يطلب الكاهن من الله أن يحفظ رئاسة الكنيسة قداسة البابا وأسقف الايبارشية وأن يبارك الحاضرين فى هذا الاحتفال السعيد المبارك. يصلى الجميع "أبانا الذى" ثم قانون ختام الصلوات الاجتماعية بينما الكاهن يصلى البركة على راس الخطبيين بالصليب وهما خاضعين تحت يديه حتى يكمل صلاة البركة، فيقبل الخطيبان الصليب ويد الكاهن. *​ 
*يقول الكاهن "بخرستوس بينوتى" وهو يرشم الشعب. *​ 
*ويقول الجميع "آمين ايس ايشوبى".*​ 
*يقول الكاهن: "يا ملك السلام أعطنا سلامك".....*​ 
*وأجعلنا مستحقين أن نقول بشكر: "أبانا الذى".... ثم يعطيهم التسريح: "امضوا بسلام سلام الرب فليكن معكم". *​ 
*يأخذ الشمامسة الخطبيين بزفة الى باب الكنيسة حيث يقفان ليتقبلا التهانى من الحاضرين. *​ 
*كمل طقس الخطبة بسلام. *​ 

*طقس عقد الأملاك*​ 
*يفتح الكاهن سترة الهيكل وتكون أنوار الهيكل والمذبح موقدة. *​ 
*يبدأ الكاهن بالرشومات الثلاثة على الدبلتين والعروسين أيضا وهذا يقتضى أن يكون قريبا من العروسين أثناء الصلاة. *​ 
*الرشم الأول: يقول الكاهن: "باسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، مشروع شريعة الكمال وواضع ناموس الأفضال. وفى هذا المحفل الأرثوذكسى وأمام هيكل رب الصباؤوت نعقد أملاك الابن المبارك الأرثوذكسى البكر (فلان) الى مخطوبته الابنة المباركة الأرثوذكسية البكر (فلانه) ثم يرشم على ذاته بعلامة الصليب بالصليب الذى فى يده ثم يرشم على العروسين ثم الدبلتين قائلا:*​ 
*"باسم الاب والابن و الروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين. مبارك الله الاب ضابط الكل آمين. ثم يعمل أول عقدة فى الشريط الموجود فيه الدبلتان. *​ 
*يقول المرتلون آمين باللحن. *​ 
*ثم يصلى الجميع: "أبانا الذى فى السموات".... *​ 
*الرشم الثانى: يقول الكاهن: *​ 
*"باسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مشرع شريعة الكمال وواضع ناموس الأفضال. وفى هذا المحفل الارتوذكسى، وأمام هيكل رب الصباؤوت نعقد املاك الابنة المباركة الأرثوذكسية البكر (فلانة) الى الابن المبارك الأرثوذكسى البكر (فلان)". ثم يرشم على العروسين ثم الدبلتين بالصليب قائلا: *​ 
*"مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ربنا آمين". *​ 
*يقول المرتلون: "آمين" باللحن. *​ 
*ثم يصلى الجميع: "أبانا الذى".... .*​ 
*الرشم الثالث: يقول الكاهن: *​ 
*"باسم ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مشرع شريعة الكمال وواضع ناموس الأفضال، وفى هذا المحفل الأرثوذكسى، وأمام هيكل رب الصباؤوت نعقد املاك الابن المبارك الرثوذكسى البكر (فلان) على الابنة الأرثوذكسية البكر (فلانه)". ثم يرشم على العروسين والدبلتين بالصليب قائلا: *​ 
*"مبارك الروح القدس المعزى آمين". ثم يكمل سرا: *​ 
*"مجدا وأكراما اكراما ومجدا للثالوث القدوس الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد أمين". يقول ذلك وهو يعقد العقدة الثالثة. "أنه عقد مثلث لا ينقطع سريعا"، "فالذى جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان" (مت 19: 6). والعامة يقولون على الزواج المسيحى عقدة نصارى، أى عقدة لا يمكن فكها بسهولة، ولا تنفك الزيجة المسيحية الا لأحد الاسباب الثلاثة (الموت، او الزنا، أو ترك الدين).*​ 
*يرد الشمامسة: "آمين" باللحن. *​ 
*يصلى الجميع: "أبانا الذى".... *​ 
*يصلى الكاهن صلاة الشكر وتكون المردات بالفرايحى. *​ 
*فى نهاية صلاة الشكر يضع الكاهن فى المجمرة خمسة أيادى بخور ثم يرفع البولس بعد أن يقول سر بخور البولس "يا الله العظيم الابدى الذى بلا بداية ولا نهاية....". *​ 
*ويضع يده بالصليب للبركة على رأس العروسين. *​ 
*أثناء ذلك يرتل الشمامسة لحن تاى شورى. *​ 

*طقس صلاة الإكليل*​ 
*يقول الكاهن: أليسون ايماس... ابانا الذى.... صلاة الشكر. والحانها بالفرايحى فى نهايتها يرتل الشمامسة لحن تى شورى، بينما يضع الكاهن خمس أيادى بخور فى الشورية ويصلى سر بخور البولس ويرفع البخور يده بالصليب على رأس العروسين بالبركة. *​ 
*ملحوظة: *​ 
*لحن تى شورى خاص بالسيدة العذراء ويرتل فى هذه المناسبة لتذكير العروس بأن تسلك فى طريق أمها الطاهرة مريم وتلد للكنيسة بنينا وبنات هم أخوة المسيح يسلكون مثله ويتشبهون به. *​ 
*يقول أحد الشمامسة فصل البولس (أف 5: 2 الخ 6: 1 – 3). "والنساء فليخضعن لرجالهن كما للرب لأن الرجل هو رأس المراة... أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة.. لكى يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن (تجاعيد) أو شئ من مثل ذلك بل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب (الى على مثالها يجب أن تكون العروس) هذا السر (سر الزواج) عظيم..... فليحب كل واحد امراته هكذا كنفسه وأما المرأة فلتهب رجلها (تحترمه وتوقره وتطيعه)". *​ 
*"أيها الأولاد أطيعوا والديكم فى الرب لأن هذا حق. أكرم أباك وأمك التى هى أول وصية بوعد".... *​ 
*الطلبات*
*ابتداء من هذه الطلبات يبدأ قداس الاكليل الذى يجب أن يستمع اليه الكل فى وقار وخشوع رافعين أعين قلوبهم الى الله بحشمة وورع وهدوء. ونحن نتساءل: هل يحل الروح القدس ليبارك العروسين وسط معرض للأزياء الخارجة عن الحشمة أو وسط أصوات موزعى الحلوى والذين تطغى أصواتهم على صوت الكاهن المصلى، أو وسط الذين يتهافتون على أخذها، أو وسط هرجلة المصورين الذين يجرون فى كل مكان لالتقاط الصور لكل حركة للعروسين وأربائهم، ويزاحمون الكاهن المصلى فى هذا الحيز الضيق أمام الهيكل؟! *​ 
*ليتنا نعلم أن "الهنا اله سلام ونظام وليس إله تشويش" (1 كو 14: 32). *​ 
*يقف الكاهن رافعا الصليب ويصلى هذه الطلبات يطلب فيها البركة والنعمة من الله للعروسين كما بارك فى القديم آدم وزوجته وابراهيم وزوجته واسحاق وزوجته ويعقوب وزوجته ويوسف وزوجته، كما بارك الزواج بحضوره فى عرس قانا الجليل. *​ 
*عدد هذه الطلبات 12 طلبة، وفى نهاية كل طلبة يرد الشعب مرد "يارب ارحم" القصير فى ميناه العميق فى معناه. *​ 
*ثم يقول الشمامسة "أيها المسيح كلمة الأب... أعطنا هذا المملوء من كل فرح". *​ 
*مرد الشمامسة يطلب السلام والفرح للأسرة الجديدة من رب السلام.*​ 
*+ يصلى الكاهن أوشية السلام والآباء والاجتماعات الكبار. . *​ 
*يطلب فيها السلام للكنيسة عامة والنعمة والقوة لآباء الكنيسة ومعلميها ومديريها وحراس الايمان بها ثم من أجل الاجتماعات فى الكنيسة والبيت، أن يبدد مشورة العداء عنا ويجعل بيوتنا وهذا البيت الجديد بيوت صلاة بيوت طهارة بيوت بركة، بحلول الله فيها حسب وعده المبارك "حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمى فهناك أكون فى وسطهم" (مت 18: 20) ووعده المبارك "أن أحبنى أحد يحفظ كلامى ويحبه أبى واليه نأتى وعنده نصنع منزلا" (يو 14: 23). *​ 
*يصلى الجميع قانون الايمان حتى يتذكر العروسان أن زواجهما مبنى على الايمان المقدس للكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية الأرثوذكسية فيحفظانه قولا وعملا ويسلمانه لأولادهما كوديعة غالية ثمينة. *​ 
*الطلبة الأولى: *​ 
*..... "وليدخلا الى ناموس الفرح وليكونا فى تعاليم صادقة، هب لهما ثمرة صالحة من البطن...... ساعدهما فى كل عمل صالح". *​ 
*الطلبة الثانية: *​ 
*...... "بارك اتحاد عبديك اللذين اتصلا ببعضهما بعضا حسب ارادتك باركها كما باركت ابراهيم وسارة ارفعهما مثل اسحاق ورفقة. أكثرهما كما أكثرت يعقوب وزرعه. مجدهما كما مجدت يوسف هب لهما حياة الطهارة... أنعم عليهما بالرخاء والحكمة وبركات الخلاص".*​ 
*الصلاة الثالثة:*​ 
*... "اطلع على عبديك.ثبت اتصالهما. أحرس مضجعهما نقيا. استرهما مع بيتهما بيمينك غير المغلوبة. نجهما من كل حسد. احفظهما باتفاق واحد وسلام. هب لهما فرحا وسرورا".... الخ. *​ 
*يرتل الشمامسة مرد: "لا تنسى عهدك".. *​ 
*فان كان الله لا ينسى عهوده معنا فيجب علينا وعلى العروسين الا ننسى عهودنا مع ربنا، عهد جحد الشيطان والتمسك بالمسيح فى المعمودية عهد الافخارستيا المختوم بختم دم المسيح، نحافظ على هذه العهود وتنفيذها حتى ننال بركات وعود الله المذخرة لنا فيها. *​ 
*يقول الكاهن صلاة خضوع، أى يخضع العروسان برأسيهما ويضع من كل شر وليعيشا بوداعة وهدوء واحتمال وخضوع بلا لوم ولا عثرة أنر أعين قلبيهما ليصنعا ارادتك كل حين... الخ. مرد الشمامسة: يطلب لهما البركة من الثالوث القدوس. *​ 
*مسح العروسين بالزيت: *​ 
*يصلى الكاهن طلبة على قارورة الزيت، يرشم الزيت بالصليب فى كل مرة. *​ 
*ويرد الشمامسة: آمين فى كل مرة. *​ 
*بعد الصلاة يدهن العريس أولا: بالزيت على مثال الصليب ثم يدهن العروس، بينما يرتل الشمامسة بلحن الشعانين قائلين: ليبطل هذا الدهن مقاومة الأرواح النجسة بيسوع المسيح ملك المجد. *​ 
*ولدهن العروسين بالزيت فوائد كثيرة: *​ 
*1- فهو زيت للتقديس والبركة حسب قول المزمور "مسحت بالدهن رأسى" (مز 23: 5). *​ 
*2- هو مسحة الطهارة وعدم الفساد وسلاح قوى ضد كل أفكارك الشهوات الردية. قوة وخلاص وغلبة على كل أفعال الشيطان. *​ 
*3- صحة وشفاء وتجديد لنفسيهما وجسديهما وروحيهما. *​ 
*4- هو زيت البهجة والفرح حسب قول المزمور "أحببت البر وأبغضت الاثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بدهن الابتهاج" (مز 45: 7). *​ 
*والابتهاج هنا بمناسبة الزواج المقدس، والزيت كان يستخدم فى العهد القديم لمسح الملوك والعروسان هنا ملكين. *​ 
*صلاة بركة بعد دهن الزيت. *​ 
*.... "أستر على عبديك. أحرس اتصالهما. احفظ مضجعهما نقيا. حصنهما بملائكتك الأطهار... أنعم علينا أن نكون فى أماكن راحة قديسيك فى ملكوت السموات". *​ 
*تتويج العروسين: *​ 
*يمسك الكاهن الأكاليل (أو يمسكها له أحد الشمامسة) ويصلى عليها هذه الطلبة وفى كل مرة يرشم الأكاليل بالصليب ويرد الشمامسة: آمين. *​ 
*"يا الله القدوس الذى كلل قديسيه بأكاليل لا تذيل وصالح السمائيين مع الأرضيين ووحدهما. أنت أيضا الآن يا سيدنا بارك هذه الأكاليل التى هيأناها لتضعها على عبديك لتكون لهما أكاليل مجد وكرامة. آمين". *​ 
*أكليل بركة وخلاص. آمين... الخ. *​ 
*ثم يضع الكاهن الأكاليل على رأس العروسين، العريس أولا ثم العروس، وهو يقول: "ضع يا رب على عبديك أكاليل النعمة غير المغلوبة. آمين". *​ 
*"أكاليل مجد مرتفع غير فان آمين". *​ 
*وهو يقصد الأكليل السمائى الذى يعطى للتائبين والغالبين فى جهادهم الروحى، أما أكاليل العروسين التى يضعها على رأسيهما هى مجرد رمز لهذا الأكليل السمائى، اكاليل المجد المرتفع الغير الفانى. يقرب القسيس رأس العروسين الى بعضيهما كرمز للأقتران الجسدى والفكرى ثم يرشم عليهما ثلاثة رشومات بالصليب هكذا: *​ 
*1- "كللهما بالمجد والكرامة أيها الاب آمين". *​ 
*2- "باركهما أيها الابن الوحيد آمين". *​ 
*3- "قدسهما أيها الروح القدس آمين". *​ 
*بهذه الرشومات الثلاثة يحل الروح القدس على العروسين ويبارك زواجهما ويوحدهما فى جسد واحد وقلب واحد. *​ 
*يتلو الكاهن قطعة طويلة على هيئة عظة للعروسين عن خلقة آدم وحواء، فالله خلقها من ضلعه لكى تكون مساوية له، لم يخلقها من رجله لئلا يدوسها ويحتقرها ولم يخلقها من رأسه لئلا تتعالى عليه، بل خلقها من ضلعه لكى تكون مساوية له، والضلع بجوار القلب لكى يكون هو حنونا عليها. *​ 
*الدبل: *​ 
*بعد وضع الاكاليل على العروسين وحلول الروح القدس عليهما ليوحدهما، يضع الكاهن الدبل فى اصبعى العروسين كعلامة ظاهرة على اتحادهما واقترانهما، ويكون ذلك كالاتى: *​ 
*+ يضع الكاهن دبلة العريس فى بنصر يده اليسرى ويمكن أن تكمل العروس تلبيسها له. *​ 
*+ ثم يضع دبلة العروس فى بنصر يدها اليسرى ويمكن للعريس أن يكمل تلبيسها لها. *​ 
*يقول الكاهن: *​ 
*"والآن قد حضرتما فى هذه الساعة المباركة قدام هيكل رب الصباؤوت ومذبحه المقدس، وجمعتكم هذه الزيجة المباركة... فجب عليكما أن يعرف بعضكما حق بعض، ويخضع كل منكما لصاحبه". *​ 
*يسلم الكاهن العروس لعريسها بأن يأخذ يدها اليمنى ويسلمها له فى يده اليمنى، ثم يغطى يديها بلفافة بيضاء نظيفة. *​ 
*"يجب عليك أيها الابن المبارك المؤيد بنعمة الروح القدس أن تتسلم زوجتك فى هذه الساعة المباركة بنية خالصة ونفس طاهرة وقلب سليم، وتجتهد فيما يعود لصالحها وتكون حنون عليها وتسرع الى ما يسر قلبها" ...الخ. *​ 
*يوصى الكاهن العروس قائلا:*​ 
*"وانت أيتها الابنة المباركة العروس السعيدة".... *​ 
*فيجب عليك أن تكرميه وتهابيه ولا تخالفى رأيه، بل زيدى فى طاعته على ما أوصى به اضعافا... *​ 
*صلاة بركة للاثنين: *​ 
*يركع العروسان أمام الهيكل ويضعان يديهما اليمنى على الكتاب المقدس الموجود على منضدة صغيرة أمامهما وهما مغطيتان باللفافة البيضاء منذ ساعة التسليم وتكون رأساهما متقاربتين رمز الارتباط والاقتران.*​ 
*يصلى الجميع "أبانا الذى فى السموات" ثم يقولون قانون ختام الصلوات، بينما الكاهن يصلى التحليل للعروسين ثم البركة. *​ 
*يختمها بقوله "بخرستوس بينوتى". و"أبانا الذى فى السموات". *​ 
*يعطى التسريح: "امضوا بسلام. سلام الرب فليكن معكم". *​ 
*يتقدم الشمامسة العروسين بالزفة ولحن شيرى ماريا الى باب الكنيسة حيث يقفان لتقبل التهانى من المدعوين. *​ 
*ثم ينصرف الجميع بسلام. *​


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*سر الميرون*

*سر الميرون*
*مقدمه*​*xلماذا ندهن بالميرون رغم أن الشخص يتغطس فى المعمودية، والمعمودية فيها مياه بها ميرون؟*​ 
*لأن الميرون الذى فى المياه يشير لحلول الروح القدس على المياه لكى تولد المياه الإنسان ولادة ثانية جديدة من الماء والروح مثلما قال السيد المسيح (يوحنا: 4) "إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يعاين ملكوت الله".*
*لأن المعمودية تلد العين الروحية التى يرى بها الملكوت.*
*فالميرون خاص بالمياه وليس بالشخص حتى لو تغطس الشخص بالماء والمياه فيها ميرون فالميرون خاص بالمياه وليس بالشخص.*
*إذاً الميرون يعطى الإمكانية للمياه لكى تلد المعمد ولادة جديدة ليس كل مياه تستطيع أن تلد الإنسان ولادة جديدة. لكن الميرون الذى يدهن به الشخص يكون لحلول الروح القدس فيه بمواهبه وبنعمه وبركاته فيكون هذا ميروناً لأجل الشخص لكن فى الميرون يكون الميرون لأجل المياه. *​ 
*xكلمة ميرون تأتى من كلمة ميرون باليونانى معناها زيت ونستخدم زيت الزيتون فى زيوت الكنيسة زيت الميرون أصلاً معمول من زيت الزيتون بجانب مواد تضاف له وطبخ وعمل وتقديس *​ 
*xالميرون يعمل من زيت الزيتون. لماذا؟*
*لأن شجر الزيتون فيه أشياء تشير للأبدية. *​ 
*شجرة الزيتون هى الشجرة الوحيدة التى لا يقع ورقها أبداً طول السنه.*
*لا تجف أبداً تظل طول السنه خضراء. كل الشجر يأتى عليه وقت ويجف ويقع ورقه لكن زيت الزيتون يستخرج من شجر الزيتون الذى لا يجف ورقه ولا يقع أبداً طول السنه تظل الشجره خضراء.*
*ولذلك فإن شجر الزيتون يشير للحياه الأبدية، وغصن الزيتون يشير إلى عطية السلام ويشير أيضاً إلى حياة النصرة. يقولون فى موكب النصرة فى الأبدية أن كل واحد سيكون ماسكاً سعف النخل وأغصان الزيتون. وفعلاً التلاميذ والأطفال فعلوا كذلك عندما أستقبلوا المسيح وهو داخل أورشليم على مثال ما سيحدث فى الأبدية.*​ 
*زيت الزيتون يشير لعمل الروح القدس. لذلك نعمل زيت الميرون من زيت الزيتون ليشير لعمل الروح القدس فينا وسكناه. الزيت عموماً يشير إلى النعمة كلمة نعمة معناها عطية مجانية من ربنا. أى هدية من ربنا يعطيها لنا وكل العطايا الروحية التى نأخذها فى الأسرار هى عطايا إلهية مجانية. أى أننا فى المعمودية نأخذ عطية البنوة لله. هل يستطيع أحد أن يكون إبناً لله دون أن يجعله الله إبناً له؟ لا طبعاً هذه نعمه من الله عطية منه. أيستطيع أحد أن ينال سكنى الروح القدس فيه من غير أن يعطيها له الله؟ هذه نعمة عطية مجانية يعطيها لنا الله مجاناً هذه معنى كلمة نعمة. لذلك فالزيت عموماً يشير إلى عمل الروح القدس فى الإنسان. *​ 
*xالعذارى الحكيمات ما الفرق بينهن وبين الجاهلات؟ الزيت!*
*العذارى الحكيمات والعذارى الجاهلات كان معهن مصابيح والمصابيح كان فيها زيت لكن الفرق أن الحكيمات كان معهن زيت فى الآنية. الآنية غير المصباح حتى عندما ينتهى الزيت من المصباح يأخذن من الآنية ليملأن المصباح الجاهلات لم يكن معهن. لذلك ذهبت الجاهلات للحكيمات قلن لهن "لعله لا يكفى لنا ولكن إذهبن إلى الباعة وابتعن" لكن الحكيمات لم يقدرن أن يعطين زيتاً للجاهلات، إشارة إلى أنه لا يقدر أحد أن يعطى من أعماله الطيبة لغيره. كل واحد يستفيد من أعماله الطيبة ومن عمل الروح القدس معه. ولذلك كل طيب تعمله يختزن كزيت فى الآنية لكى فى الأبدية السعيدة نضئ المصابيح ونكون مع المستعدات لإستقبال المسيح.*
*إذاً الزيت أمر مهم جداً ونحن نستخدم فى الكنيسة زيوتاً كثيرة جداً زيت الميرون عندما ندهن به يحل فينا الروح القدس. *​ 
*xهناك زيت إسمه زيت الغاليلاون باليونانى أى الفرح *
*زيت الفرح يدهن به المعمد عندما يجحد الشيطان ويخرج من مملكة الشيطان فيدهن بزيت الفرح إنه خرج من مملكة الشيطان ويدخل إلى مملكة المسيح بالمعمودية. وهناك زيت مسحة المرضى وهذا زيت خاص بنفسه من أجل المرضى. أى فرد يدهن بهذا الزيت يشفى. وهناك زيت أبو غلمسيس، وهذا الزيت يستخدم ونحن نقرأ سفر الرؤيا فى ليلة أبو غلمسيس وكلمة غلمسيس كلمة يونانية معناها إعلان أول كلمة فى سفر الرؤيا. *
*كل هذه الزيوت تكون من زيت الزيتون االذى يشير إلى عمل الروح القدس فى الإنسان.*
*نترشم 36 رشمه ونسمى الرشم بزيت الميرون سر المسحة المقدسة.*
*وهذا ما قال عنها الكتاب المقدس على لسان يوحنا الحبيب قال لكم مسحة من القدوس هى تعلمكم كل شيئ. والمسحة كانت فى العهد القديم للأنبياء والملوك والكهنه. ولذلك فى سفر الرؤيا وفى بعض آيات يقول جعلنا لله وأبيه ملوك وكهنه. بمعنى أننا أصبحنا ندهن بزيت المسحة المقدسة مثل الأنبياء والكهنه والملوك.*
*فالمسحة المقدسة التى نأخذها فى سر الميرون تجعل الروح القدس يسكن فينا ونكون ملكاً أو هيكلاً للروح القدس. معلمنا بولس الرسول يقول "أنتم هياكل الله وروح الله ساكن فيكم، من يفسد هيكل الله يفسده الله" *
*ما الذى يجعلنا هيكلاً لربنا؟ هى هذه المسحة. المسحة بزيت الميرون. *​ 
*xالذى لا يمسح بزيت الميرون لا يكون هيكل لربنا.*
*بالمعمودية يُطَرد الشيطان من الإنسان، لا يكون الإنسان ملك للشيطان. الإنسان بيتولد ملك للشيطان بالمعمودية بيطلع من مملكة الشيطان بالميرون بتغلق كل المنافذ اللى ممكن تدخل الشيطان مرة ثانية ولذلك الإنسان المدهون بزيت الميرون الشيطان لا يقدر أن يدخل فيه أبداً.*
*واحد يقول نحن نسمع عن أناس مسيحيين ومدهونين بزيت الميرون وبيدخلهم الشيطان. هم اللى بيفتحوا للشيطان يدخل ثانية. الخطية تجعل الشيطان يدخل ثانية خصوصاً خطية الزنا وخطية القتل، هذه الأشياء البشعة تجعل الشيطان يدخل الإنسان ويتملك عليه. ممكن الشيطان يحارب الإنسان من الخارج يأتى له بفكره بقلق، بخوف. لكن دخول الشيطان فى الإنسان معناها أنه وضع رجله ثانية وهذا أمر متوقع.*
*الكتاب يقول "الشيطان يخرج من الإنسان يبحث عن موضع راحة فلا يجد. يقول أرجع إلى بيتى الذى خرجت منه فإذا رجع ووجده مكنوساً مزيناً يدخل ومعه سبع أرواح أشر منه فتكون أواخر ذلك الإنسان أشر من أوائله". وكلمة سبعة أرواح معناها أن يكون كملت ملكيته على ذلك الإنسان. يملك على فكره يملك على إرادته يملك على جسده وهكذا. بنسمع عن معجزات أخرج فيها السيد المسيح شيطان من على الشخص الشيطان جعل فيها الإنسان مجنون، أعمى، وأخرص، وأصم الشيطان يعمل هكذا فى الإنسان يجعله لا يفهم ولا يسمع ولا يتكلم ولا يرى. يفصله عن حياته وعن شخصيته وعن مكانته التى مفروض يكون فيه.*
*أول ما المسيح أخرج الشيطان أصبح الشخص عاقل ويسمع ويرى ويكلم. الأعمى المجنون الأخرص الأصم. فالسيد المسيح أتى أساساً لكى يخرج الإنسان من ملكية الشيطان لكن الشيطان يحاول يدخل ثانية نحن نقفل المنافذ كلها عن طريق المسحة أو الرشم بالميرون. *​ 
*xأولاً لماذا 36 رشمة وأى أجزاء الجسم التى ترشم؟ *​ 
*هى تشمل كل منافذ الجسم بدءاً من النافوخ (أعلى الرأس) والمنخرين والفم والأذنين والعينين، والكاهن يرشم هؤلاء فى الأول على شكل صليب ثم يرشم عند القلب والصرة وأمام القلب من الضهر حتى آخر العمود الفقرى وهو صلب الإنسان فوق فتحة الشرج والزراعين (الكتف وتحت الإبط) والرجلين يأخذ مفصل الحوض والورك والركبة من فوق ومن تحت ومفصل المشط من الناحيتين. رقم ثلاثة يشير للثالوث ورقم أربعة يشير لأركان الأرض الأربعة. فالثالوث فى أركان الأرض الأربع لذلك رقم 12 يشير إلى ملكوت الله أو ملكية الله على العالم لذلك فى العهد القديم إختار 12 سبط وفى العهد الجديد إختار 12 تلميذ. ال12 رقم يشير إلى ملكوت الله. 12 فى 3 يساوى 36 هذا نسميه سر التثبيت. يحدث ثلاث أشياء مهمه بالرشم بزيت الميرون. أول شيئ بيثبت الروح القدس فينا بنكون نحن مسكن للروح القدس. *​ 
*ثانى تثبيته كل عضو يرشم بالميرون بيدخل فى ملكية ربنا فنحن نتثبت فى المسيح لذلك يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول "آآخذ أعضاء المسيح وأجعلها أعضاء زانية؟! حاشا". يقول "أعضاء المسيح" لأن بالرشم بالميرون تثبتت أعضائنا فى المسيح. نحن أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه (أفسس: 5) لابد أن نكون أعضاء فى جسد المسيح لكى نستطيع أن نأخذ جسد المسيح. *​ 
*ثالث تثبيته غلق المنافذ كلها أمام الشيطان. فنكون ثبتنا الغلق باب مغلق تماماً الشيطان أحياناً يدخل هنا الإنسان هو الذى يفتح له. الخطية تدخل الشيطان الخوف الشديد تدخل الشيطان الحزن الشديد يدخل الشيطان لذلك لابد للإنسان أن يكون حذر لا يتصرف تصرف ضد التثبيت الذى أخذه. *​ 
*xولذلك مهم جداً أن تحدث تثبيته رابعه وهى تثبيت الإراده فى المسيح وهذا مهم. لذلك فى كل قداس أبونا يقول "أين هى قلوبكم؟". يا ترى كما ثبتنا الروح القدس فينا وأصبحنا هياكل للروح القدس وكما تثبتت أعضائنا فى المسيح وأصبحت ملك فى المسيح وكما ثبتنا المنافذ والأبواب كلها تثبتت لكى لا يدخل الشيطان ياترى إستفدنا من هذه التثبيته أم لا؟ لذلك رقم 36 يشير إلى الملكوت أو تثبيت الملكية. المعمودية العقد الإبتدائى لكن الميرون هو العقد المسجل فى تثبيت ملكية ربنا على حياتن. تثبيت عدم دخول الشيطان مرة أخرى حتى لا يغتصبن. لذلك لابد أن ننتبه أن الشيطان يمكن أن يؤذى أى إنسان وممكن أن يحارب أى إنسان ولكن لا يؤذى من إرادته ثابته فى المسيح. نحن فى الكنيسة عن طريق سر الميرون نعطيك إمكانية أن إرادتك تتثبت فى المسيح لكن هذه متوقف عليك هل تريد أن تثبت إرادتك فى المسيح هذا سهل لأنك طبيعى الروح القدس أصبح فيك وأنت أصبحت هيكل فيه والمسيح يملك على أعضاءك وعلى حياتك والشيطان لايستطيع أن يدخل لك فماذا تريد بعد ذلك؟ *​ 
*xأنا أعطيت لك حماية ممكن تشرك الروح القدس وتشترك معاه فى الحياه ويشترك معاك فى الحياه وممكن تتجاهله. وخصوصاً الروح القدس لا يفرض نفسه عليك ولذلك الكتاب المقدس يقول "لا تطفؤا الروح القدس". فالروح القدس مثل النار القوية التى تجعلك فى حرارة حب قوية تنطفئ عندما تكون إرادتك ليس معه. لا تطفأوا روح ربنا ولا تقيدوا روح ربنا. تقيده أى تجعله لا يساعدك ينظر له وغير قادر أن يفعل له شيئ ينظر له ومتجاهل الروح القدس الذى بداخله. *​ 
*xوأيضاً التجديف على الروح القدس*
*أن الإنسان لا يتوب ولا يقبل عمل الروح القدس فى حياته حتى يموت هنا حكم على نفسه بالهلاك. لذلك نسمى سر الميرون بسر الروح القدس وثباته فينا وعمله فى حياتنا والشركة التى بيننا وبينه.*
*الكاهن يصلى صلوات حلوه جداً وهو بيرشم الشخص*
*يبدأ بالرأس والمنخارين والفم والأذنين والعينين يقول "باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس مسحة نعمة الروح القدس آمين".*
*وهو يرشم القلب والسرة والظهر وصلب الإنسان يقول "مسحة عربون ملكوت السموات" أى أنك بدأت الطريق إلى الملكوت *
*عندما يرشم الزراع اليمين يقول "دهن شركة الحياة الأبدية غير المائتة". أى وأنت مازلت فى الجسد الروح القدس يجعلك متطلع للأبدية وناظر عليها من خلال الحياة الروحية التى تعيشه. *
*وهو بيرشم الزراع اليسار يقول "مسحة مقدسة للمسيح إلهنا وخاتم لا ينحل" أى فيه تثبيت.*
*وهو بيرشم الرجل اليمنى يقول "كمال نعمة الروح القدس ودرع الإيمان والحق آمين". أى أعطاك درع لكى سهام العدو لا تأتى فيك.*
*وهو بيرشم الرجل اليسار يقول "أدهنك يافلان بدهن مقدس باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس". بدأ "باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس" وختم "باسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس". وبعد ذلك يقول له "تكون مباركاً ببركات السمائيين وبركات الملائكة يباركك الرب يسوع المسيح بإسمه" وينفخ فى وجه الطفل أو الطفله ويقول له "أقبل الروح القدس وكن إناءاً طاهراً من قبل يسوع المسيح إلهنا هذا الذى له المجد مع أبيه الصالح والروح القدس الآن وكل آوان وإلى دهر الدهور كلها آمين". *​ 
*xفحلول الروح القدس يجعل الإنسان إناء طاهر مقدس بحلول الروح القدس فيه*
*بعد ذلك يقولوا "أكسيوس" للطفل أو أكسياس للطفلة الذى دهن بالميرون وأخذ سر التثبيت فى هذا اليوم. أخذ قوة الثبات، أخذ درع رادع للشيطان.*
*الشيطان يخاف من الإنسان الذى فيه الروح القدس مفروض أننا نخوف الشيطان وليس الشيطان هو الذى يخيفنا. وأيضاً ننال شركة الحياة مع الروح القدس ويكون الروح القدس بالنسبة لنا مصدر قوة مثلما قال الرب يسوع للرسل "تنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وحينئذ تكونون لى شهودا". بركات كثيرة نأخذها من خلال سر التثبيت. نعتبر هذه المسحه أيضاً نوع من التدشين أو التكريس أو التقديس.*
*أى أن الكنيسة عندما بنيت كانت مبنى عادى لكن عندما رشمت بالميرون أصبحت كنيسة. *
*الكنيسة تبنى كمبنى لكن متى تصبح كنيسة فعلاً بعد التدشين. *
*ولذلك يقول الأباء والدسقولية حيثما يوجد الأسقف توجد الكنيسة لأنه هو الذى يدشن البناء فيحوله لكنيسة.*
*هكذا الشخص الذى يرشم بالميرون يكون مدشن هكذا الشخص قبل وبعد الميرون مثل المبنى قبل وبعد التدشين.*
*بعد التدشين الكنيسة بتكون مسكن للملائكة والإنسان بعد الميرون بيكون صديق الملائكة وأرواح القديسين تستريح إليه وهو يشعر بسحابة من القديسين حوله الروح القدس بيكون شركة بينه وبين القديسين وأصبح صديق للملائكة. الكنيسة عندما تدشن بيكون فيها ذبيحة ومذبح. *
*الإنسان بعد دهنه بالميرون بيكون قلبه مذبح لله. يرفع على هذا المذبح ذبائح حب لله، كل صلاه يقدمها هذه ذبيحة حب لربنا كل صوم يقدمه بيكون ذبيحة حب لله كل ميطانية كل صدقة كل عمل بيعمله بيكون ذبيحة حب لربنا تصل المسائل إلى التكريس الكامل لله يعطى حياته كلها ذبيحة حب لربنا سواء فى الرهبنه أو الكهنوت أو فى الخدمة عموماً مثل التكريس البتولى أو السيامات التى تخصص الإنسان لله. هذه بركات الميرون المقدس.*
*حتى فى سر الزيجة الروح القدس اللى فى الإثنين هو الذى يجمعهم فى جسد واحد يصيران جسداً واحداً، الذى يصيرهم جسد واحد هو الروح القدس اللى فى الإثنين. لذلك لا نستطيع أن نزوج واحد أرثوذكسى لأخر غير مسيحى أو غير أرثوذكسى. لأن الروح القدس اللى فى الأثنين هو الذى يجمع الأثنين وفى سر الزيجة يجعل العروسة بالنسبة للعريس حواء بالنسبة لأدم مأخوذة من ضلعه. كما أن الله أخذ ضلع من أدم وعمل منه حواء فأصبحت مع أدم جسد واحد هذه الآن لحم من لحمى وعظم من عظامى. *
*الروح القدس اللى فى الأثنين بيجمع الأثنين مع بعض فى جسد واحد لذلك العلاقة الزوجية بينهم تعتبر هى علامة الوحدة بينهم دليل الجسد الواحد. الروح القدس اللى فينا اللى ناله بسر المسحة سر التثبيت هو الذى يساعدنا على التوبة ويغفر لنا الخطية عن طريق أبونا الكاهن. *​ 
*xالروح القدس اللى فيك يساعدك على التوبة*
*وعندما تأتى لأبونا يذكرك وتعترف وتقر بالخطية وبعد ذلك يعطيك الحل عن طريق فم أبونا الكاهن. مثلما أبونا يقول "ليكن عبيدك أبائى وأخوتى وضعفى محاللين من فمى بروحك القدوس". روح ربنا هو الذي يحالل عن طريق فم الكاهن. *
*الروح القدس هو الذى يرشدك لأى عمل. أحياناً عندما تكون مصلى ومستريح لموضوع معين فيكون هذا أن روح ربنا الذى فيك مستريح لهذا الأمر.*
*روح ربنا بيساعد الإنسان على الإختيار الحسن وبيرشد الإنسان فى حياته يرشده للفكر الجيد الذى يقوده فى حياة مقدسة نقية. *
*إذاً سر المسرون الحقيقة سر مهم جداً ولازم للحياة ولا يستطيع الإنسان أن يعيش فى حرب مع الشيطان بدون شركة الروح القدس ولا يستطيع أن يدافع عن نفسه فى حروب الشيطان إلا عن طريق الشركة مع الروح القدس التى تحصنه وتحصن أعضاؤه وتحصن أفكاره ضد عمل الروح القدس. *​ 
*xسر الميرون هو تسجيل لإسم الإنسان فى ملكوت الله :*
*بمعنى فى المعمودية الشخص يأخذ ثلاث أسرار فى يوم واحد المعمودية، والميرون، والتناول.*
*المعمودية هى الولادة أى شخص يولد يسجلوا أسمه فى سجل المواليد، وتبدأ أمه ترضعه. هكذا نحن فى اليوم الذى نتعمد فيه نولد من الماء والروح ويسكن فينا الروح القدس فيكتب إسمنا فى سفر الحياه. *
*ونتناول من الدم ألا وهو الرضاعة التى تحين. "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى فله الحياه الأبدية وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" *
*مسحة الميرون المقدسة مسحة مهمه جداً بالنسبة لنا وسر مهم بالنسبة لنا ولا توجد وسيلة لنوال الروح القدس إلا عن طريق نوال هذه المسحة المقدسة.*
*أخوتنا البروتستانت وخاصة الخمسينيين يقولوا نحن نصلى، ويقوموا بعمل أصوات معينة وأحياناً يقول لغة غير مفهومة ويقولوا تكلم بألسنه وأحياناً يدعوا أن الروح القدس بيحل عليهم فى حلقات صلاه معينه أو حلقات دراسة معينه كل هذا كلام لم نتسلمه من الرسل لكن الذى تسلمناه من الرسل هو المسحة المقدسة من الميرون المقدس. ومن أيام الرسل حتى الآن درجة رئاسة الكهنوت بوضع اليد تحل الروح القدس.*
*مثل سيدنا البابا عندما يرسم كاهن بوضع اليد تحل الروح القدس عليه *
*كذلك فى معمودية الكبار يتم عمادهم ويدهنوا فى الأجزاء الظاهره فقط وسيدنا يضع عليهم اليد فيكمل بقية الرشومات. *​ 
*xزيت الميرون فيه أجزاء من الصليب المقدس :*
*الخميرة التى عملها أصلاً مار مرقس وأحضرها لنا. وأول مرة عمل الميرون بعد مار مرقس كان فى عهد البابا أثناسيوس الرسولى. الميرون الباقى من مارمرقس وضعه كخميرة على الميرون الذى عمل الميرون عمل عدة مرات ونحن نفرح أن نقول أن الميرون عمل أربع مرات فى عهد قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث دليل إمتداد الكنيسة وإمتدادها وإنتشارها فى العالم كله.*
*لا أحد يمسك قنينة الميرون إلا الأباء الكهنه والأساقفة وقداسة البابا طبعاً أى درجات الكهنوت ولابد أن يكون من يحمله صائم ويكون هناك توقير لحمله.*​ 
*ربنا يعطينا شركة الروح القدس ويعطينا أن نكون أوانى طاهره كما ثبت فينا روح الله نكون مقدسين بهذا الروح القدس. *
*لإلهنا كل المجد والكرامة من الآن وإلى الأبد أمين.*​


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*سر الكهنوت*

*سر الكهنوت*
*5- سر الكهنوت*​ 
*1- هو منبع الأسرار:*

*لولا الكهنوت ما كانت بقية الأسرار. *
*من يعمد غير الكاهن؟ *
*من يرشم بالميرون غير الكاهن؟*
*لذلك نسميه منبع الأسرار. كل سر له إسم فالمعمودية نسميها باب الأسرار؛ بدونها لا دخول للأسرار. التناول نسميه سر الأسرار. لأنه يعقب كل سر لا يكمل أى سر إلا بالتناول. سر التوبة والإعتراف نسميه مفتاح للأسرار. *

*نسمى أيضاً سر الكهنوت سر الشرطونية بمعنى قانونية العمل الكهنوتى.*
*لا أحد يأخذ قانونية العمل الكهنوتى إلا بالسيامة. وأحياناً نسميه بوضع اليد الروح القدس يحل بوضع اليد. منبع الأسرار، يناله الإنسان بالشرطونية وطقس السيامة عن طريق وضع اليد. *

*مادة السر: *
*هى الشخص الذى يرسم كاهن. يتحول من شخص عادى إلى شخص قادر على دعوة الروح القدس من حلول. ليس أى أحد يدعى (أعمال 13) "إفرزوا لى برنابا وشاول للعمل الذى دعوتهما إليه"، واضح أنه أمر خاص. حتى بولس قال "لما سُرَّ الله الذى أفرزنى من بطن أمى ودعانى بنعمته" فهى دعوة خاصة. (عبرانين). "لا يأخذ أحد هذه الكرامة لنفسه بل المدعو من الله كما هارون أيضاً". *
*هذه الآيات تثبت أن هناك كهنوت خاص. دعوة خاصة.*
*أجمل من ذلك ما قيل عن السيد المسيح كرئيس كهنه. فالسيد المسيح تجسد كى يكون رأساً للكنيسة ورئيساً للكهنه. "مدعو من الله كرئيس كهنه على رتبة ملكيصادق" حتى المسيح رغم أنه الله الإبن الكلمه حينما جاء ليكون رئيس كهنه دعى من الله. مدعو من الله رئيس كهنه على رتبة ملكي صادق.*
*وفى إختيار متياس (أعمال 1) طلبوا وصلوا لربنا "أيها الرب العارف قلوب الجميع عين أنت من هذين الاثنين أى تختاره" عيِّن أى أختار. ولذلك فالكهنوت دعوة. *
*حتى القديس بطرس يقول بصورة عامة بالنسبة للمؤمنين جميعا ً"إجتهدوا أن تجعلوا دعوتكم واختياركم ثابتين" وهذا بالنسبة لدعوة الكل للملكوت. فما بال بالنسبة للكهنوت. الله يدعو ولكن المختار يثبت صدق دعوته أو إستحقاقه للدعوة من خلال حياته فى الكهنوت. *
*عندما طلب الناس من الرسل لكى يعملوا لهم خداماً قالوا لهم "إنتخبوا فنقيمهم نحن". أنتم تختارون ونحن نقيم لذلك نجد أن الكاهن يقدم له تذكية من الشعب. الله فى دعوته يعطى لكل رتبة القدرة أو الموهبة التى تجعله يقدم الدور المطلوب منه. (2كو 3: 5) "ليس أننا.. خدام عهد جديد".*
* مصدر البحث: موقع الموجة القبطية. *

*(أفسس 4: 11) "أعطى البعض أن يكونوا رسلاً والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة" من الذى يحدد؟ ربنا هو الذى يدعو كل واحد حسب موهبته.*

*(أعمال 20) "الخدمة التى تسلمتها من الرب يسوع لا أحتسب لشيئ ونفسى ليست ثمينه عندى حتى أتمم بفرح سعيى والخدمة التى أخذتها من الرب يسوع".*

*(كولوسى 4) "أنظر إلى الخدمة التى قبلتها من الرب لكى تتممها".*

*(1 تيمو 1) "أشكر المسيح يسوع ربنا الذى قوانى أنه حسبنى أميناً إذ جعلنى للخدمة" الآيات كلها واضحة تفيد الدعوة وتفيد الإمكانية المعطاه من الله لكى يخدم الإنسان بحسب دعوته.*

*6- تأسيس سر الكهنوت - الكاهن*​


*فكرة الكهنوت أساساً ظهرت فى العهد القديم لتقديم الذبائح. مثلث الكهنوت مثلث متساوى الأضلاع رؤوسه ثلاثة وأضلاعه ثلاثة. الله على رأس المثلث. والكاهن والذبيحة. *

*الله يختار الكاهن، والكاهن يقدم الذبيحة، والذبيحة ترضى قلب الله. فالله هو المصدر والمصب (الهدف)، حيث أن الخطية أغضبت ربنا، الإنسان أغضب الله فلكى يرضى قلب الله ويوفى عدله فكان لابد من ذبيحة، وكيف تقدم الذبيحة بالكهنوت؟ هذا المثلث هو الكهنوت أو فكرة الكهنوت أو منشأ الكهنوت أو تأسيس الكهنوت. تقديم الذبيحة هنا طقس وحتى إختيار الله للكاهن فيه طقس إذاً هنا طقس الإختيار، طقس تقديم الذبيحة، والذبيحة ترضى الله من خلال فعل معين وهو الطقس أيضاً *

*ولذلك يشمل سر الكهنوت أمرين:*

*1- فعل السر: أى إرضاء قلب الله. *
*2- الطقس: طقس ممارسة السر. *

*الكهنوت فى العهد القديم كان ظلاً للكهنوت فى العهد الجديد والمسيح هو ملتقى الكهنوتين بمعنى أن كاهن العهد القديم كان يقدم الذبيحة وكانت تستمد قوتها من ذبيحة المسيح وكاهن العهد الجديد يقدم المسيح نفسه. ولذلك يسمونه حجر الزاويه. *

*الكهنوت أخذ بعدين، البعد القديم، التمهيد للخلاص والبعد الجديد، ممارسة الخلاص. *

*Xلماذا يحتاج الكهنوت إلى سلطان؟ ما معنى سلطان الكهنوت؟*
*لماذا أعطاهم سلطاناً؟ ما احتياجهم للسلطان؟*

*Xهناك ثلاث نقاط مهمه:*

*1- الكاهن كحارس للنعمة:*

*لا يعطى العطية إلا لمن يستحقها لأن الكهنوت المذبح، حارس الجسد والدم. عندما أكل آدم من شجرة الحياة ربنا عمل كاروب، وضع حارس ومعه سيف من نار. لكى يمنع آدم أن يأكل منه. ولذلك الكاهن معه سلطان لأنه حارس للنعمة، حارس للأسرار. لا يمنحها إلا لمن يستحقه. *
*مصدر البحث: موقع الموجة القبطية. *

*2- سلطان ضد الأسرار التى تحارب الأسرار المقدسة:*

*أعطيكم سلطاناً أن تدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو. سلطان على مملكة العدو. جيش خلاصى. فهو سلطان لأنه حارس، وسلطان لأنه مدافع. لذلك هناك رتب فى الكهنوت وكل رتبة تعمل تحت رئاسة رتبة أخرى وهكذ. فالشماس له رئيس. وهو رئيس الشمامسة ويقال إنه له لبس معين ويمسك عصاه ويمشى عن يمين الأسقف وحامل عصا الأسقف. سلطان. *

*3- سلطان دعوة الروح القدس ليعمل فى الأسرار:*

*هذه فى حد ذاتها سلطان. سلطان العمل. لا يعمل فى الكهنوت إلا من معه سلطان. *

*وهناك فرق بين السلطان والسلطة؟*

*السلطة مؤقته، ولكن السلطان دائم، والسلطة تعبير مادى أكثر، لكن السلطان شيئ روحى يشعر به الخليقة كلها حتى غير العاقلة. مثل الشجرة التى سجدت للعائلة المقدسة. الخليقة أمام خالقه. لذلك الشياطين تخاف من الكهنوت لأن معه سلطان. *

*نبلور ما قلناه سابقاً سلطان السر:*
*1- كهنوت العهدين أسسه الله. *
*2- جعل لكل عهد ذبيحته. *
*3- أعطى سلطاناً مناسباً لكل عهد. *
*4- أوضح نوع العمل. *

*من هنا نبدأ نرى الكهنوت فى العهد الجديد. *

*Xمتى تأسس الكهنوت فى العهد الجديد؟*

*بعد القيامة (يوحنا 20: 20 24) السيد المسيح بعد القيامة ظهر للتلاميذ وقال لهم "سلام لكم". وأراهم يديه وجنبه ففرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب. وقال لهم بعد ذلك "سلام لكم كما أرسلنى الآب أرسلكم أنا" ونفخ فى وجوههم وقال لهم "إقبلوا الروح القدس من غفرتم خطاياه غفرت له ومن أمسكتم خطاياه أمسكت". *

*أول نقطه أراه يديه وجنبه: أراهم الذبيحة التى سيقدمونها. النقطة الثانية قال "سلام لكم" مرتين. "سلام لكم" الثانية كانت بداية سر الكهنوت. ونفخ فى وجوههم أى أعطاهم الروح القدس. *

*هنا عمل ثلاث أشياء. *

*1- معاينة الذبيحة. *
*2- ليتروجية سر الكهنوت. *
*3- نفخة الروح القدس. *

*وهذا ما يتوفر فى رسامات الكهنوت فى العهد الجديد.*


*7- سر الكهنوت: ألقاب الكاهن*​


*1- الكاهن وكيل سرائر الله:*

*الكلمة الدقيقة لكلمة وكيل أى موصل نتيجة العمل فهو حلقة صلة بين طرفين الكاهن أمام الله يمثل الشعب وأمام الشعب يمثل الله. ولذلك هو وكيل عن الله أمام الناس ووكيل عن الناس أمام الله. لذلك نسميه شفيع. *

*2- الكاهن سفير:*

*أى ممثل لشخصية من أرسله. يمثل الفكر ويمثل الحياة. الكاهن يلبس العمة على شكل قبة الكنيسة وقبة الكنيسة على شكل قبة السماء. فهو يمثل الحياة السماوية. الذى يراه يقول إنه سفير من السماء آتى إلينا على الأرض، لكى يوصل الناس للسماء. *

*3- الكاهن أب:*

*لأنه يلد الناس فى المعمودية ولادة روحية. *

*4- الكاهن راعى:*

*بمعنى النظر والمراقبة وتوفير الإحتياجات. مصدر البحث: موقع الموجة القبطية. *

*5- الكاهن خادم:*

*يغسل الأرجل. أى يشجع على التوبة ويساعد الناس على ممارسة التوبة. سر الإعتراف هو تدريب عملى للتوبة. *

*كلمة كاهن أى يكهن أى يقدم ذبيحة.*

*8- درجات الكهنوت*​

*درجات الكهنوت ثلاث (كل درجة فيها رتب)*

*1- الشماسية*
*2- القسيسية*
*3- الأسقفية. *

*Xالشماسية:*
*كلمة سريانية معناها خادم. *

*درجات الشماسية:*
*+ الإبصالتوس:*
*(أى مرتل مسؤل عن ألحان الكنيسة. هل ألحان الكنيسة محتاجة للروح القدس؟ طبعاً وإلا أصبحت أغنية فما الفرق بين الأغنية واللحن. الأغنية لصالح الجسد واللحن لصالح الروح فلابد من عمل الروح القدس ليحول اللحن لحساب الروح). *

*+ الأغنسطوس:*
*(معناها قارئ وكلمة قارئ معناها مفسر أى يفهم من خلال القراءة. لذلك يسمون قراءات الكنيسة قراءات أغنسطوسية أى ما يقرأه الشماس شارحاً للناس ما يريد الكتاب أن يقوله). *

*+ الإيبذياكون:*
*(كلمة معناها مساعد. إيبو أى تحت إيبذياكون أى مساعد شماس أو وكيل شماس. عمله أن يساعد الدياكون فى كل أعماله وعلى الأخص يحرص أبواب الكنيسة ويحفظ نظام الكنيسة. يحفظ هدوء الكنيسة وكل شخص فى مكانه. ينظم لكن قلبه يصلى لذلك فهى رتبة خطيرة. فهو مثال للمصلين وهو ينظمهم. لا يشتم ولا يضرب). *

*+ الدياكون:*
*(هو الشماس الكامل الخادم الكامل. يخدم المذبح وينذر الشعب ويخدم الفقراء خارج المذبح. وهو عين الكاهن والأسقف. إذا كان بتولاً وأخذ وضع اليد، لا يتزوج. فيكون شماساً مكرساً). *

*+ الأرشيذياكون:*
*هو رئيس الطغمة ويجلس عن يسار الأسقف أو البطرك ويناول الدم ويخدم الأيتام ويهتم بالمتعبدين ويبكت غير المتأدبين وينظم الأكليروس ويتلو الصلوات عند تجليس البطاركة والأساقفة. يسمونه المنذر والمعلن لكل صلاة وبدايته. *

*طقس السيامة: (حسب كل رتبة)*
*النطق: (فى النطق يعلن الرتبة)*
*الدعوة: (من بداية الإيبذياكون) (ندعوك يا فلان إيبذياكون. من هنا تبدأ الدعوة)*
*وضع اليد: (من بداية الدياكون)*
*النفخة: (نفخة الروح القدس لكل الرتب الشماسية تكون النفخة فوق الرأس القسيسية وما بعدها تكون فى الفم).*
*الرشومات: (الرشومات للكل الإبصالتوس يأخذ نطقاً ورشومات فقط أغنسطوس أيضاً نطقاً ورشومات لكن يضاف إليها قص الشعر. يقص الشعر أثناء النطق ويقص من أعلى مع كلمة باسم ومن الأمام ثم من الخلف ثم على الجنبين. والرشومات مع قص الشعر نوع من تقديس للفكر. على أساس أن خدمته فكرية عقلية فنحن نقدس له الفكر.)*

*شرط أساسى أن كل السيامات تتم فى القداس ولابد أثناء صلاة الصلح. لأن مهمتهم نشر السلام والمحبة بين الناس. ولذلك لا يقول قبلوا بعضكم بعضاً إلا بعد الرسامة. أى أن السلام يحل نتيجة للرسامة ولابد فى أى رتبة أن يكون هناك تذكية لكل من يسام فى أى رتبة. *

*Xالقسيسية :*
*هى من كلمة سريانية (قسيسو) وهى بالسريانى (قسيس) تطلق على الشخص الكبير فى السن الحكيم. حتى لبس الكهنوت هو لبس الحكماء والعلماء والفهماء. اللبس الأسود الفضفاض الرسمى وهو إشارة للآلام أيضاً. اللبس الأبيض إشارة للقيامة. *

*قسيسية: معناها شفاعة. (سموا الكاهن شفيعاً للمقادس الإلهي)*

*بالنسبة للقسيسية تسير فى المراحل الآتية:*

*1- التذكية:*
*بمعنى أن يكون مزكى من الشعب "إختاروا أنتم فنقيم نحن". تزكية بمعنى الإختيار. شخص يكون مشهود له والكل يستريح له ويوكلوه. لأنهم يوكلونه عنهم أمام ربنا. *

*2- الدعوة:*
*من خلال الليتروجية. ندعوك يا فلان. *

*3- تسلم الخدمة:*
*سواء الذبيحة أو الكنيسة. *

*الممنوعون من السيامة:*

*يمنع من السيامة من خصى نفسه والزانى والفاجر والمتزوج بمستهترة وحديثى الإيمان. مفروض أن يكون عارفاً دائماً بأقوال الكتب المقدسة للتعليم والتوبيخ ولا يكون حقوداً ولا متكبراً ولا طماعاً ولا متكلماً بالسوء على الآخرين. لا يسكر بالخمر ويكون رسول سلام وبركة فى تفقد الرعية. مفروض أن يكون عفيفاً باراً ضابطاً لنفسه. مترفق بالرعية لا يميز بين فقير وغنى لا يعمل شيئاً بمحاباه يحتمل ضعف الضعفاء. يفتقد فى عزم محاولاً رجوع الضال والساقط. مفروض السن القانونى 30 سنه. يمنع من الكهنوت أيضاً من عرف بالشهاده الزور والوقيعة والتكبر والمدمن بالمسكرات ومن أقرض بالربا. والذى يعمل بالسحر.*

*Xطقس سيامة الكاهن:*

*أول خطوة قراءة التعهد. بعد قراءة التعهد تبدأ صلوات السيامة. تبدأ بصلاة الشكر ورفع البخور وصلوات لأجل السيامة. نطلب من أجله لكى يملأه من الحكمة ويحفظ عمل الروح القدس فيه ويعطيه نعمة لكى يتكلم كلام التعليم والوداعة ويتعبد بطهارة. *

*القمصية:*

*بالنسبة للقمص هذه رتبة قيادة أو تدبير. سبع طغمات كنيسة الله: أربع منهم الشماسية (إبصالتوس، أغنوسطوس، إيبذياكون، دياكون) (القس، الأسقف، رئيس الأساقفة).*

*بالنسبة لوصايا الكاهن: الوصية تتضمن ثلاث نقاط مهمة:*

*1-حياته: (الداخلية والخارجية)*
*2- خدمته *
*3- علاقاته: (علاقته بالذبيحه، علاقته بالأوانى، علاقته بالناس)*

*تدعوه بالأهتمام بالحياة الداخلية وبالقدوة الحسنه والسلوكيات الطيبة وتدعوه أن يخدم الله ويطيع الأسقف ويرعى الشعب. هذه هى الثلاث الأشياء المطلوبة من الكاهن. *

*ملحوظة: إن الكهنوت فى كنيستنا القبطية كهنوت متوازن فيه الكاهن المتزوج وفيه الراهب الذى يصير أسقفاً أو بطركاً يرعى الناس رعاية عامة. فى الكاثوليك كلهم رهبان. أين الكاهن الذى يقدم الأسرة المثالية ويعرف مشاكل الأسرة ويختبرها؟ لذلك كان الأسقف الذى يدخل فى مشكلة عائلية أو أحوال شخصية يكون عن طريق مجلس إكليريكى به كهنه متزوجون. لأنه لم يعيش الحياة الزوجية فهنا يكون الكهنوت متوازن. *

*Xالأسقفية:*

*بمعنى النظارة. (صاحب النظرة المتسعة) أو الناظر من أعلى over seer أو الرقيب. وهى الدرجة العليا فى الكنيسة وله حق رئاسة الكهنوت. يقوم بالتدشين والشرطونية. ولذلك فهو أسقف أى يرى ما لا يراه أحد أى رؤية متسعة من علو. ودرجة الأسقفية تتميز بالتدشين والشرطونية. فهى درجة رئاسة الكهنوت. هو المثل الأعلى للإيبارشية. (والشرطونية معناها إقامة الكاهن بطريقة قانونية سليمة). أى قانونية السيامة. *

*Xمن شروط الأسقف:*

*ألا يكون حديث الإيمان وأن يكون حكيماً، حليماً، نقياً، وديعاً، ساهراً، غير محب للفضة هادئاً، مستعد لكل عمل صالح. غير طامع فى الربح القبيح، وليس سكيراً، وغير غضوب، ولا يكون سماعاً (أى لايسمع من الناس ويحكم) ولا ضراباً، مشهود له بالفضيلة ويكون له تذكية ودعوة وسيامة. *

*أكبر مسؤلية على الأسقف هى السيامات. هو سيسأل عن الشعب من خلال الكهنه. الكهنه مسؤله عن الشعب وهو مسؤل عن الكهنه. فلابد أن تكون السيامات دقيقة. لذلك الكهنه الكنيسين تذكية للأسقف أو شهاده له.*

*9- القيم الروحية لسر الكهنوت*​

*1- خلاص النفس: (الكهنوت هو سر خلاص النفس) لذلك الذى يقبل الدعوة ويعثر الناس يكون حسابه عسير. *

*2- حامل للكنز: (إكنز لنا هذا الكنز فى آوان خزفية ليكون فضل القوة لله لا منا)*

*3- يعمل بقوة الله: لا يعمل بقوة منه. يقولون للمسيح (إلى من نذهب وكلام الحياة الأبدية عندك) فهم يعملون بقوة ربنا.*
*مصدر البحث: موقع الموجة القبطية. *
*4- كرامة الرعاية فى صلاحه. كلما كان الراعى صالح كلما كانت لخدمته كرامة. ذهبى الفم يقول "إن كان يتسبب فى هلاك أحد فى هذه الحياة يستحق الموت بالقانون فكم بالأكثر من يسبب هلاك أحد فى الأبدية".*

*5- الكاهن هو قابل للعطية وموصل لها: يقبل عطية ربنا ويمنحها للناس المحتاجين*


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مع ان الموضوع طويل الا انك لا تمل من قرائته

اشكرك اختي ميرنا على الموضوع الجميل الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اتعابك سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ميرنا (16 ديسمبر 2008)

نورت يا كليمو هو طويل جداا


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا يا ميرنا ومفيد 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

يستحق التقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

تشكر يواد يا كوكو على التقيم والرد


----------



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: سر الكهنوت*



ميرنا قال:


> *سر الكهنوت*
> *5- سر الكهنوت*​
> *1- هو منبع الأسرار:*
> 
> ...





*موضوع رائع ومفيد استحق التقدير

ياريت يتثبت لاهميته

رجااااااء صلى لاجلى هذه الفتره
شكرا ليكى*​


----------



## الوداعة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا لها من أسرار فى كنيستنا !!!!!!!!! 
عظيمة أوووووووووووووووووووووووووى
يسوع يباركك و يعوضك يا ميرنا و يحافظ على حياتك .














*​


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا نهيسى لتشجعيك ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2008)

نورت يا الوداعة ربنا يباركك


----------

